# Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I just realized in another thread that it's been far too long since we did a thread involving women+cars. There was a mega thread a while ago, but it has since disappeared. Since it's Friday and I need some hotness in my life, time for round 2!
Note: Keep it clean.


----------



## MrBadwrench (Aug 11, 2008)

From just a photographic, artistic, and aesthetic standpoint, that's a fantastic photo


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*









pic by carlos_miami on here. miamifever.com


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (MrBadwrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBadwrench* »_From just a photographic, artistic, and aesthetic standpoint, that's a fantastic photo

I agree.. except I think a little fill flash on her face woulda gone a long way!! Great shot, nonetheless.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (MrBadwrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBadwrench* »_From just a photographic, artistic, and aesthetic standpoint, that's a fantastic photo

I agree. Here are the rest of his pics, he's very good. FYI I just stumbled upon his flickr account. What a find!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/drivebackintime


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*

No skanky hos and no Asian bodybuilders, please.


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_No skanky hos and no Asian bodybuilders, please. 

X2!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_No skanky hos and no *Asian bodybuilders*







, please. 

LOL. You don't want "her"? I've got the GIF ready.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Lwize)*


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Phunkshon)*

Prisca Lafleur.
That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_








pic by carlos_miami on here. miamifever.com

Oh lord... where's the Pedobear when you need him?!


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_










































holy crap!






























Ib4integragirl


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (elliott18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elliott18t* »_








Ib4integragirl


I can never look a a woman in black fishnet thigh-highs next to a car without getting Integra Girl flashbacks.


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_
Oh lord... where's the Pedobear when you need him?!


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

If someone could post a hi res link to any of these photos.. that would be nice. I need new wallpaper.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)




----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (thesteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesteve* »_Prisca Lafleur.
That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (Lithium Lotus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lithium Lotus* »_









Hot!

_Quote »_









BUTTERFACE


_Quote »_









Gorgeous!


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

There goes the neighborhood. The life expectancy of this thread just plummeted.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Lithium Lotus)*

^dayum! this one won't last long!


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

I...LOVE...This..Thread!!!!!! ::tear::


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Moar! 
Before the mods wake up!
And more large-bewbied women! You can keep your scrawny broads to yourself, thanks.


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Permaban anyone who posts IntegraGirl.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*









I couldn't resist.


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_

















DAYUM


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_


----------



## Kessler (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_









mmmmmm.. Teenagers.


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (andlf)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Dbrumz32 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (patrikman)*

I know its not a pic, but anyone remember this gem 
http://videos.s t r e e t f i r e.n e t/video/really-really-hot-blonde_5334.htm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_^dayum! this one won't last long!










At this rate, Neither will I


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Half DAYUM - needs more booty


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re:*



























_Modified by andlf at 1:14 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_









It's no wonder why Croc's went bankrupt.


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Hahah....you guys should have seen her in person!


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (titleist1976)*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

bent over chick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_










gorgeous


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (MrBadwrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBadwrench* »_From just a photographic, artistic, and aesthetic standpoint, that's a fantastic photo

yep.
i agree with the face flash/lighting comment as well though.
the only thing that would have made it better is the orientation of the car vs the building... they are just too close with too similar of angles, hood vs roof for example.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*









Stacked.
I can haz ass like a moose?


----------



## bosoxdub (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Morgan)*

where are those pics of this chick and the skyline?
edit: found one but there were a bunch










_Modified by bosoxdub at 11:14 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

darn...beat me to it!

























_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_



















_Modified by andlf at 2:26 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## overst33r (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_ The life expectancy of this thread just plummeted.

Like kids and money.... we can always make more. KILL IT FASTER!


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbito)*

/fully clothed thread


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*

i think this is jessica barton









we need some names with these pics!!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









/thread


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariok2006* »_
































Great p-chop!


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

What's up with chicks and air cooled?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfTango)*

I'll play...


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*

Still open? Well, i'm in with some variety...























_Modified by nairmac at 12:58 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Ok I'm subbed and at work

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*


----------



## Bajan2.0T (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_I just realized in another thread that it's been far too long since we did a thread involving women+cars. There was a mega thread a while ago, but it has since disappeared. Since it's Friday and I need some hotness in my life, time for round 2!
Note: Keep it clean.









/thread
Keep the tattoos, the fake tits and the import model trash. This is my kind of girl.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Bajan2.0T)*


----------



## RioWolf (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (mavric_ac)*









More pics from Shanghai auto show: http://www.autoblog.com/photos.../full


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (RioWolf)*









































































































































































































Some motorcycle content...


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BTM)*


----------



## coldweatherblue (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (RioWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RioWolf* »_








More pics from Shanghai auto show: http://www.autoblog.com/photos.../full

damn shawty is fLYYY..


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (coldweatherblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coldweatherblue* »_
damn shawty is fLYYY.. 

To each their own I guess.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (nairmac)*

I'm gay but I'd definitely turn the corner for this chick.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

BTM win thread.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_
To each their own I guess.


best pic


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)




----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mariok2006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariok2006* »_









Didn't even notice you put a P-car in that pic until someone mentioned photoshop


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (NOTORIOUS VR)*

My penis approves of this thread.
And this chick needs some tube steak with a quickness.










_Modified by butterface at 3:28 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Nubbin (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I've got a boner!
too bad this thread will get locked. It's full of win. 
And really, does anyone honestly disapprove of it?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 









Nice car.
No thread of this kind is complete without the Volkswagen lounge queen:


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

this thread is dope


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

God I love women so ****ing much


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DonPatrizio)*


this has to be one of the most erotic picture I have seen. 
WOW!!!








my contribution

_Modified by 1evlaudi at 7:21 AM 4/25/2009_


_Modified by 1evlaudi at 7:22 AM 4/25/2009_


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

Isn't there a whole set from this photoshoot? Need more pics of this model with this car.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

very nice. me likey


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

where's grinder girl?


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (davedave)*


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BTM)*

Is it weird that I would gladly suck her toes, but would be pissed if she put her foot on my F50?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*please dont evAr lock this thread*

i love you.


----------



## TexLandman (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thread needs more side-boob!!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wimbledon)*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Talk to the hand, biyotch


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm facepalming you Wimbledon.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_
Asian chick
Asian chick
Asian chick
Asian chick
Russian runaway chick forced into prostitution, then modeling


Are these from some kind of Asian auto show? 
Show us the cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_Are these from some kind of Asian auto show? 
Show us the cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Eh, I might post one or two.


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_
Eh, I might post one or two.









You do seem to have a recent fascination with all things from the far East.


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nairmac)*

Whats up with all of these pin-up girl wannabes?
Fake retarded looking hair, pale as sin, pounds of make up, tattoos all over the place.
Tattoos seem to make retarded ugly girls look good apprently.
Case in point:
Kat von D:
Cute?








Do not want.


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)

ew no


----------



## 92JettaDriverFound (Apr 10, 2009)

i would nail kat so hard, then get her to tattoo me after, or before, doesnt matter.
wimbledon, way to ruin a thread


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Tiger87)*


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

(she's Korean)
























annnnnd... Someone's mom:


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks for Wimbledon and the other two guys who posted the asian girls. Brought the thread to life for me.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (jderpak)*

so many new wallpapers. not enough desktop.


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Lithium Lotus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lithium Lotus* »_









Aerosmith??


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

More!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*









































A few


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (om617952)*

First off, you're welcome...


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (adamprice271) hey lazy lips, yo mama is a snowblower*










































































































_Modified by adamprice271 at 6:22 PM 5 days ago, from the future_


_Modified by adamprice271 at 6:24 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (61fury)*

No nips, bro you're going to RUIN IT! Gotta be SFW.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

Four pages without her?


----------



## 61fury (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

Sorry I was concerned about the nips but those pics weren't nearly so lewd as the g-stringed thrusting butt cheek ones. Won't happen again.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (adriansaysstfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adriansaysstfu* »_Whats up with all of these pin-up girl wannabes?
Fake retarded looking hair, pale as sin, pounds of make up, tattoos all over the place.
Tattoos seem to make retarded ugly girls look good apprently.
Case in point:
Kat von D:
Cute?


So I take you prefer the flat haired, bottle blond, sun baked, anorexic with her thong pulled all the way up as seen in many of these other pictures.


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Corbic)*


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hugoaswho)*

Wow i just scrolled through this whole thread thinking '' cars and chicks, this is cool'' until I hit this picture and just stared in Awww for the better part of 10 minutes...
She's just amazing...by far the most gorgeous girl in here! ( IMO of course)


----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_Four pages without her?










i was thinking the same thing. 

moar of this. i think shes so hot


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (slikaznricer)*

Some E30 love...


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (bora-brazil)*

here she is...
















bonus


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Her.
Wow, just wow.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (The Hustler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hustler* »_
Aerosmith??

















If that's the case, she's my dream woman.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (adamprice271) hey lazy lips, yo mama is a snowblower (adamprice271)*

























these 3 are so hot it's not even funny. I specially love the last one. what a gorgeous smile. please post more of them, please!!!!



_Modified by koko12 at 7:14 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Dbrumz32)*

subscribed


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 










I just want to point out that it's going to tak a lot of work to get that smudge off of the glass...







Plus it's a black car, c'mon, it's going to smudge so easily... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making an EOS look great.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hugoaswho)*

Wimblebot's AI is clearly utterly untrained in female beauty and eroticism...









The pic below reminds me of Kate Bush:


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## complinitor (Feb 13, 2008)

BOINGGGGGGG.
Nuff Said.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 









WINNA!!! WINNAA!!!! Chicken dinna!!!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 

















DOIIINNNGGG!!!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexLandman* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thread needs more side-boob!!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re:*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

I love every one of these threads that pop up!!!!

we neeeeedd mooooaaaarrrr1!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_I love every one of these threads that pop up!!!!

we neeeeedd mooooaaaarrrr1!

then post pics or gtfo!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

my second favorite Impala MY(nevermind, I see the "pic is too big" police are out today.











































_Modified by patrikman at 3:24 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_









Damn, she's got her hand all up in th
Never mind.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (nascent)*

Wow!
Nice job everyone. Over 13,000 views. I'm enjoying the variety.
If there's anything TCL likes more than cars, it's cars with women.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_










Lookin pretty good for being post-op


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


----------



## Tarmacspec06 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_









Anyone know this chicks name?


----------



## LOW END (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Tarmacspec06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarmacspec06* »_
Anyone know this chicks name?

Mercedes Terrell


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_








pic by carlos_miami on here. miamifever.com

Since im 19 i can still say
"I'd hit that"


----------



## metal-levon (Jun 14, 2006)

some pics i took a couple years ago...
















































i should really get some with the new car.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (inneedofafastcar)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (yota_vr)*


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









mmmmmm Amy Reid.... if you don't know, you should


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (00GTInOOb)*

i enjoy this thread


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (00GTInOOb)*


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Seriously. What is better in life than cars and girls?


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_Seriously. What is better in life than cars and girls?

To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentation of the women.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Sortafast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sortafast* »_
To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentation of the women. 










Haha....Great line Conan!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## chirilla (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

if i knew that she existed, i would have never married.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (Dbrumz32)*

does anyone know who this girl is?


----------



## A3VWGOLF (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tarmacspec06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarmacspec06* »_








Anyone know this chicks name?

Mercedes Terrell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_does anyone know who this girl is?









She's on the first page or so...her name is Prisca something. When I made a new comp I lost my entire gallery of her - but some people on here have them. She was the hit of the euro-car shows maybe...two years ago? Smokin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BTM)*

I wonder what they are working on?

_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Vrucizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrucizzy* »_I wonder what they are working on?


Just trying to get their luggage out from under the bonnet.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbito)*

I'm shocked this has lasted this long without a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif but I'm glad it has made it this far.








Please keep in mind some rules that will help keep it open:
- No nudes, even if they are covering up their stuff with their hands or facing away or whatever.
- No see through clothing...we are not to post anything showing nipple, cooter, or bare bottom. 
- No crotch shots
- No ass floss
The most important one: Think before you post. If you have to question whether it is appropriate, assume it is not and do not post it. 
Any questions or if you want to check on whether something is appropriate... feel free to IM me. Now lets all do our best to NOT get this locked or sent to the Black Hole...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

I'm just om nomming all over the place.


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_
She's on the first page or so...her name is Prisca something. When I made a new comp I lost my entire gallery of her - but some people on here have them. She was the hit of the euro-car shows maybe...two years ago? Smokin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

google image; "prisca lafleur"
Feel free to post the results here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesteve* »_
"prisca lafleur"


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (chirilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirilla* »_










I'm sorry, but this is above all the scantily-clad wimmens in this thread.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

in


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
I'm sorry, but this is above all the scantily-clad wimmens in this thread.

x2. Tie between her and the chick in the purple dress standing next to a brown Rabbit.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Not sure if this made it in here yet...but hottest girl/car combo I think I've ever seen. I'd give her body a perfect 10 out of 10:


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

^ its made it into every girl thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*









^from waterfest a while back.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

dead kink


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_








^from waterfest a while back.









looks like she has a little wet spot


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

classy lol


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
looks like she has a little wet spot









The jorts make the ladies do that.


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chirilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirilla* »_










I just felt this thread needed this chick posted more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*

lovin it


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (badass)*

Not the hottest of hots, but they are on my bus.


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)




----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

taken by me in august of '08.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (carlos_miami)*




















_Modified by Phunkshon at 3:21 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Decahedron (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Not sure if this made it in here yet...but hottest girl/car combo I think I've ever seen. I'd give her body a perfect 10 out of 10:









why is this the only one ever posted, is there not anymore?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Decahedron)*

^If she can drive stick and has a brain, I'm interested.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Decahedron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Decahedron* »_
why is this the only one ever posted, is there not anymore?

Hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboVolksWagner (Feb 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
I'm sorry, but this is above all the scantily-clad wimmens in this thread.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chirilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirilla* »_if i knew that she existed, i would have never married.
[image of 60s bus and girl]























That mirror clamp looks only slightly rusted. Perhaps the picture was taken in the early seventies, which would make the girl ~60 years old.















Just messing with you.







I have before and after pictures of some of my girlfriends - some have done pretty well... I guess they would be GMILFs or GGMILFs, in intarwebs parlance.
























_Modified by feels_road at 2:03 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Not sure if this made it in here yet...but hottest girl/car combo I think I've ever seen. I'd give her body a perfect 10 out of 10:

Page 3.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*









Any girl who wears checkered Vans is okay by me.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 










Name? 
Can't help by love this thread.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
Name? 
Can't help by love this thread.










I don't have her name, but i'm sure other posters in here will know her name.


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Professor Gascan)*

I think thats Michelle Carrera


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Any girl who wears checkered Vans is okay by me.









LOL, you say that now...but there's a reason I posted that pic and not this one...








She's a really good artist though, and really fun girl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

ok...you win...well, sort of...not pretty in the face...but not like "







WFT did I just do?!" the morning after kinda ugly....btdt.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Not the hottest of hots, but they are on my bus.










You have to love Bone Daddy's - I'm pretty sure this girl waited on us last time I was there.


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (drewSAAB95)*

tag


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I'm gay but I'd definitely turn the corner for this chick.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha.. I can do without the tats but for some reason I can totally look past all that ink with this lovely lady.


----------



## TurboVolksWagner (Feb 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

MOAR!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

For me, the ink is a bonus.


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_For me, the ink is a bonus.









Yeah no sh*t, she's just straight up hot. Doesn't need to bare it all to get your attention.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## TheSSG (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (~Shaughno~)*

This thread is








But it needs more Hispanic women








Because they are so


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

I've saved so many pictures from this thread in my "Hot car chicks" folder


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_I've saved so many pictures from this thread in my "Hot car chicks" folder









Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mack73)*




























































































































































_Modified by StormChaser at 7:55 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*









any more of her?????? 
and that last pic is a no no, take it down asap


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*









Surprised it took so long for that pic to show up. IIRC, that's her car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rrr rr (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (GoLoaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLoaf* »_









<---- Approves


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Bajan2.0T)*


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*









Yes please.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

8 pages and none of these yet?!?! TCL is letting me down....
























and her car from the movie:


----------



## GeneH (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*








What has been seen, can not be unseen.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I'm shocked this has lasted this long without a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif but I'm glad it has made it this far.








Please keep in mind some rules that will help keep it open:
- No nudes, even if they are covering up their stuff with their hands or facing away or whatever.
- No see through clothing...we are not to post anything showing nipple, cooter, or bare bottom. 
- No crotch shots
- No ass floss
The most important one: Think before you post. If you have to question whether it is appropriate, assume it is not and do not post it. 
Any questions or if you want to check on whether something is appropriate... feel free to IM me. Now lets all do our best to NOT get this locked or sent to the Black Hole...









What is ass floss? Do you mean thong or something... I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GeneH* »_








What has been seen, can not be unseen.
































_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
What is ass floss? Do you mean thong or something... I just wanted to make sure.


thong that can't be seen (not covering 1/3 of butt). Isn't that like the TV standard?


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*

I love this thread so much!! Right click... save. Right click... save


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Again, and for the last time... NO NUDES EVER.







Even if they are covering their goodies with a hubcap. One more time...the rules...
- NO NUDES EVER-
- All girls MUST have both a top and bottom on.
- No butt floss
- No see through...no showing nipples or cooter.
- No crotch shots
- Keep it SAFE FOR WORK, if you have ANY question as to that meaning....please IM one fo the moderators and check BEFORE posting the pic. 
- If you have to wonder whether it is appropriate, it probably isn't...don't risk getting this locked...simply don't post it.
NOBODY wants this locked...especially me.







Come on..play by the rules...please? Further violations of these simple rules will result in the post being edited or deleted and POINTS REMOVED...no further warnings...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
What is ass floss? Do you mean thong or something... I just wanted to make sure.


Yes, thongs...sorry if that wasn't clear...


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

aaaaand let's keep it going.


























_Modified by ~Shaughno~ at 8:20 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*









Thanks to hydroponics girl










_Modified by pedrosan at 5:13 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pedrosan* »_








Thanks to hydroponics girl










What's this about hydroponics girl? Explain... 
Wow, she's cute. Man, that's not a nice way to name that pic. I have a feeling that is someone's GF doing them a HUGE favor by posing with the car? Seems wrong to post it on the internet. I can only WISH my wife was so willing to do stuff like that. I certainly wouldn't be posting it without her expressed permission.


----------



## gregfromnh (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*









_Modified by StormChaser at 11:35 AM 5-1-2009_


_Modified by StormChaser at 11:36 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## Kessler (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gregfromnh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregfromnh* »_*butt floss* 
*ok*
*no top*

well, that didn't take long to break the rules...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_ Further violations of these simple rules will result in the post being edited or deleted and POINTS REMOVED...no further warnings...










The offending post above with one pic in a thong, and one topless was edited and points were removed...come on guys...if this keeps up...it's going to get this a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif...nobody wants that...


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Awesome!!








I is excite for waterfest!


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_8 pages and none of these yet?!?! TCL is letting me down....









I can't get enough of Danica Patrick.


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GoLoaf)*


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

whatcha hiding there?


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## billlebob_redux (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (unleashedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unleashedd* »_whatcha hiding there?

















Dick or a string. One or the other.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

OK...I cannot decide whether I'm totally attracted to her or whether she is sorta gross looking or BOTH?


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_OK...I cannot decide whether I'm totally attracted to her or whether she is sorta gross looking or BOTH?

















I was hesitant on whether to post it or not for the same reason







Not bad body, half decent face. I'm sure most of the guys in TCL would hit it.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

she def has some


----------



## greychinchilla (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*



StormChaser said:


> OK...I cannot decide whether I'm totally attracted to her or whether she is sorta gross looking or BOTH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Oh, if I were younger and single, or even just single and she was interested (se looks like she might be too young for a 34 year old guy)...I'd definitely not turn her away. lol


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_OK...I cannot decide whether I'm totally attracted to her or whether she is sorta gross looking or BOTH?









She falls into the 'I would watch her have sex' instead of the 'I want to have sex with her' category.


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Not sure where the thread went, but she did give permission for the pics as far as i know. Your right about the pic name, but hey thats life on the vortex, ill change the title if it really bothers you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
What's this about hydroponics girl? Explain... 
Wow, she's cute. Man, that's not a nice way to name that pic. I have a feeling that is someone's GF doing them a HUGE favor by posing with the car? Seems wrong to post it on the internet. I can only WISH my wife was so willing to do stuff like that. I certainly wouldn't be posting it without her expressed permission.


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damn, i love girls. 
[edit]
why is "hydroponics girl" a bad name?


_Modified by mujjuman at 4:30 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboVolksWagner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboVolksWagner* »_









the sad part about this one is it looks just like one of the cashiers at my dealership and we found this pic last year. we showed it to her and shes so dumb she didn't even know if it was her or not.
LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_damn, i love girls. 
[edit]
why is "hydroponics girl" a bad name?

_Modified by mujjuman at 4:30 PM 5-1-2009_

right click on the pic and check out the file name


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_










Sweet Pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_
I was hesitant on whether to post it or not for the same reason









Not bad body, half decent face. I'm sure most of the guys in TCL would hit it.









same here, don't know what to make of her. Maybe it's the n*pple


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Apologies if reposts


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

reposts are fine







if we havent seen it for the past 3 pages


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*



BTM said:


> found those on another thread....


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_


BTM said:


> found those on another thread....






BTM said:


> i got them from the pretty girls with ferraris thread over at fchat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

This post is so I never ever lose this thread.
Thanks contributors.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kryptonik)*


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Photo: Isaac Madera ~ Model: Ariel ~ Vehicle: Tommy Chong's Prius


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow, very nice


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

i must confess i have scrolled from the top to the bottom, of every page, of this thread..... twice










_Modified by DiasBora604 at 6:59 AM 5-3-2009_


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (joe13472000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe13472000* »_Photo: Isaac Madera ~ Model: Ariel ~ Vehicle: Tommy Chong's Prius 









well Ariel has a nice rear end, sure makes the Prius interesting to look at.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_










if i saw her in real life, i would hit on her in an instant, no hesitation
there's something about this girl...i just look at her body and I sense a softness and femininity i can't get over


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_









*anyone got the high res shots of this one?? *


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DiasBora604)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (adamprice271) hey lazy lips, yo mama is a snowblower (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_








_Modified by adamprice271 at 6:24 PM 4-26-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif umm x100000000


----------



## dub21 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (andlf)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have longer hair than her, lol. I just cut mine


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (DiasBora604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiasBora604* »_
if i saw her in real life, i would hit on her in an instant, no hesitation
there's something about this girl...i just look at her body and I sense a softness and femininity i can't get over


lol. get out much? Yess, she's hot n cute, take it easy there, bro. 

straaaaaaangerrrs iiinnn the niiiiight.....


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (Dbrumz32)*

love this thread...


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (c-had)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andlf* »_










there is something just so HAWT about this pic. Does she have a sister....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_










You fall in love you lose...


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_









Finally, an application for assless chaps I can get behind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (DiasBora604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiasBora604* »_
if i saw her in real life, i would hit on her in an instant, no hesitation
there's something about this girl...i just look at her body and I sense a softness and femininity i can't get over

boobs do usually have that effect


----------



## Monstar-MkIV (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_
Finally, an application for assless chaps I can get behind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed. This whole thread is full of win.
I've added a whole rack of new stuff to my cars and background folders.
Hopefully, I'll remember to not let my little feminist girlfriend see this thread on my bookmarks...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub21* »_










Wow...very very hot.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (330R)*


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Alex W)*


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dub21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub21* »_









Yuck. I regurgitated a little acid. Looks like a 12 year old boy with boobs.


----------



## OTOmatic (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*

Awesome thread!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OTOmatic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonwolfsburg* »_
Yuck. I regurgitated a little acid. Looks like a 12 year old boy with boobs.

Buy it a wig, and call it a night.


----------



## Baddass93TA (Dec 23, 2005)

i <3 this thread


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonwolfsburg* »_
Yuck. I regurgitated a little acid. Looks like a 12 year old boy with boobs.

i'm with this guy. long, long hair is a good thing. buzz cuts are not


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (DiasBora604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiasBora604* »_
if i saw her in real life, i would hit on her in an instant, no hesitation
there's something about this girl...i just look at her body and I sense a softness and femininity i can't get over

Yeah i agree 100%....its just that she looks 100% real...like the girl next door or something like that.
There is just something about her that words cannot explain.


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (justinsvr6)*









I've never seen her in Sarasota County.


----------



## Decahedron (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's not get into a long discussion on whether or not you dig the short haired girl. She really is some people's cups of tea, and really isn't others. scroll past, but don't start a useless flamewar we've already had.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Decahedron)*

point taken


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

If only all girls would realize how gorgeous they are we could have a billion of these pictures. 
My girlfriend never lets me take photos of her and I enjoy photography! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That's a great pic


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonwolfsburg* »_
Yuck. I regurgitated a little acid. Looks like a 12 year old boy with boobs.

Um, it's not acid, and the term actually isn't regurgitation...but thanks for the TMI post.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dub21)*

I'm almost positive there are more pics of her out there.
YUM!

_Quote, originally posted by *dub21* »_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_
Um, it's not acid, and the term actually isn't regurgitation...but thanks for the TMI post.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_My girlfriend never lets me take photos of her and I enjoy photography! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

x2!


----------



## 92JettaDriverFound (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

x3, and i love that you still have that wimbledon reference i said in your sig (was xJeTTx, got banned for flaming him)


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

Just reiterating my love for this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Bull0080 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Alex W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex W* »_









This woman probably is someone's mum now.








The MGB was one of my mom's favorite cars.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_This woman probably is someone's *grandmother* now.









Fixed.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

to that MGB ad: SEATBELTS ARE EXTRA?!?!?!?!


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*

















































^My fav.











_Modified by LangsamKafer at 3:08 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*


----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

This is my friend Jadie.
She may or may not be your cup of tea, but I think most people around here will dig her car and her driving (and drifting) skills.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (elementpb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those who can name the bike








ragtop respect










_Modified by ddaarr at 4:51 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Keybordem (Feb 22, 2004)

bump.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ddaarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddaarr* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those who can name the bike








ragtop respect









maybe its just my computer, but i cant see those pics


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
maybe its just my computer, but i cant see those pics

It's not just you.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_









LOL, is that Calista Flockhart? I think I remember that pic from a Details magazine or something about a decade ago.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Viss1)*

this thread is related to my interests


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *czook* »_


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*

Man I love this thread. Reminds me of the Bundy family credo: "Hooters, hooters, yum, yum, yum. Hooters, hooters on a girl that's dumb"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (ddaarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddaarr* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those who can name the bike










there's a bike in that picture?


_Modified by EdRacer71 at 8:06 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

She's cute. Cant name the bike though... Yamaha?


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_She's cute. Cant name the bike though... Yamaha? 

shs hot. and its a moto guzzi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2a4raddo)*


----------



## Keybordem (Feb 22, 2004)

I feel like that car is giving me the " I'll kill you! " look for looking at his daughter and pondering fun, but questionable thoughts about her.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Keybordem)*


----------



## A116v (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (A116v)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
there's a bike in that picture?


bike? what bike?


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Dude, seriously? You can't see that nipple?


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (compy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compy222* »_
bike? what bike?


I can't find cars or bikes in any of these pictures


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoCrosser11)*

welp, this lasted longer than expected it would...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_take that down, idiot. 



x2 and i say a ban is in order as well. Come on dude don't ruin it for others.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

Thanks for locking this


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_
I can't find cars or bikes in any of these pictures










blinded by the hotness one might say.
We were in vegas and caught this:








friend says: "oh good, the valet is pulling the car up with my date..." ha. right.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*









I really hope we don't pay for one moron.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Although she was quite hot...we cannot have that kind of stuff posted. I got to it before any of the other mods who might be more likely to issue a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif Post has been deleted and points removed. Come on everyone...we all know the rules...I'm NOT posting them again...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 











Eek! Not sure which I'd rather drive hard and put away wet...can I have both?












_Modified by StormChaser at 5:21 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Eek! Not sure which I'd rather drive hard and put away wet...can I have both?









After that save, you may have both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_
After that save, you may have both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes he does


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Eek! Not sure which I'd rather drive hard and put away wet...can I have both?










Not a fan of blondes personally, so I'm going with the car


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Not a fan of blondes 

BLASPHEMY!
He's a witch. BURN HIM!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_
After that save, you may have both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He's definitely dedicated to the cause. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*

wathcing topics


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

all im saying is "yes, yes, yes"


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Not a fan of blondes 

agreed, though I have to admit Amy Reid is very hard to ignore


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

Fantastic thread!
I don't see any gapers though


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (davedave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davedave* »_
agreed, though I have to admit Amy Reid is very hard to ignore 

x2


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
- NO NUDES EVER-
- All girls MUST have both a top and bottom on.
- No butt floss
- No see through...no showing nipples or cooter.
- No crotch shots
- Keep it SAFE FOR WORK, if you have ANY question as to that meaning....please IM 

Oh wait... just found this post from fun police. Hold on gapers guys and no snatch please. Clean is where fun at.
Just one question, if a broad has hippie style bush, you know the one that starts at the naval does it count as panties?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Nice car.
No thread of this kind is complete without the Volkswagen lounge queen:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Not a fan of blondes personally, so I'm going with the car










Well, I usually like bruinettes better, by far...but she was in the pic and not bad looking IMHO. Now if it had been:








I would have definitely picked riding the girl over riding the car.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


















_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 9:32 AM 5-6-2009_


_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 9:49 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

OK...her eyes are INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_









wow talk about destroying a great car. Lose the wheels and roof rack.. the girl can stay.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

agreed but, I didn't do it. Christ did it. on the seventh day.


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (patrikman)*

haha for some reason this was the first thing that popped in my head.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tivLB07Aos4


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

on topic please...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_










Girl looks "special"... but that body is pretty nice

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI Fish 7)*

needs more VW's


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Bajan2.0T)*

So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

u r pretty


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

This chic is washing a Supercar


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*

I love how 90% of the crap posted in this thread does absolutely nothing for me. The vast majority look like nothing more than some 2nd class street walker.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 


















I can dig me some curves







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 

































Patrikman approved







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*












































_Modified by SICKVDUB1 at 10:37 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

This thread OWNS! any other thread hands down.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_I love how 90% of the crap posted in this thread does absolutely nothing for me. The vast majority look like nothing more than some 2nd class street walker. 

Perhaps you would prefer a gallery of twinks posted up in front of Miatas and Cabrios?


----------



## fircrest (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smittyATL)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (smittyATL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smittyATL* »_
Perhaps you would prefer a gallery of twinks posted up in front of Miatas and Cabrios?

Or, girls that don't look like they just finished sucking off 12 guys on-set, or crawled out of the gutter after a long night's work.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

take to PM people. Don't ruin this for others.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 










HELL no...curvy women are HAWT. And those certainly looked like professional pics to me.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
HELL no...curvy women are HAWT. And those certainly looked like professional pics to me.









I meant magazine, highend quality photos.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_
I meant magazine, highend quality photos.










post more pics, you are gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 

















Yes plz.


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (az__quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *az__quattro* »_
she needs to control her eating. fat is not sexy.

Keep it to yourself buddy.
You are why threads like this get locked. Take a hike.
Reported. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (az__quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *az__quattro* »_
she needs to control her eating. fat is not sexy.

You. Suck.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *az__quattro* »_
she needs to control her eating. fat is not sexy.


Wow dude...you know she is one of our members...way to be a **** And you know that Marilyn Monroe wore the equivalent of a modern dress size 12 (back then it was labeled a size 16).


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (motronicmalfunction)*

Does anyone have the picture of the blonde girl in a red sundress sitting in a chair by a classic green vintage beetle with the sultry eyes?


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Jrod511)*

heres some...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_heres some...


















Both of these are classics. Chalk them up on the 'how were they not posted yet' board. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Mooz!)*

I'm not bothered by it, but thanks guys for the nice words. You can't please everyone in life, and when I was 110, I wasn't happy, and having guys treat me with no respect wasn't working out for me either. He doesn't know my personality either, nor nothing about me. I am pretty fiesty and don't take much **** from people.







I work on cars, do body work, and yes drink







LOL! I think there is always improvement in life, but you can't be successful if you aren't happy doing it. 
And I agree with the Marilyn comment...Bettie wasn't exactly crazy skinny either, and she was gorgeous!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
I'm lost - are you saying those are pictures of yourself?

It's true, we have women members too.








::waits for atomicalex::


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*



















































































_Modified by WorldRallyBlue at 4:26 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_

















Best. Pictures. Ever. These two SLAY the "put 'er there" imagery.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Wow dude...you know she is one of our members...way to be a **** And you know that Marilyn Monroe wore the equivalent of a modern dress size 12 (back then it was labeled a size 16). 

http://www.marilynmonroe.com/about/facts.html
sorry but theres no way a 115-120 5 foot 5 1/2 girl is a size 12. i call that a size 4.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Mooz!)*

Oh and this:








Is fantastic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Though this isn't too shabby either:









_Modified by nickthaskater at 3:35 PM 5-6-2009_


_Modified by StormChaser at 8:29 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AZGolf)*

I really want to contribute to this thread, however the previous thread of this topic allowed posting women and the car they would drive.
None of the pictures in my 'girls' folder have cars in them.






















I'll cheat


















_Modified by Insomniac2100 at 6:49 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
blah blah blah blah, knees not sharp enough

you can have the heroin chic eating disorder girls. I like to cuddle.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Tornado2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado2dr* »_
Pretty sure from viewing the thread that your's are the most obvious negatives. If she isn't your style, too bad for you, weep in silence.

If my comments aren't your style, take your own advice.


----------



## Texan_Brandon (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (nickthaskater)*









I spy ariola


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Texan_Brandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Texan_Brandon* »_








I spy ariola

I think it's just the pixels.










_Modified by kkelter at 7:30 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

There is so much win in this thread. Is it possible we found a common bond in CL? 
Thank you all, keep this post a live.
PS more of those curvy ladies please


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_










that's booty nirvana right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Texan_Brandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Texan_Brandon* »_








I spy ariola

I dont


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
that's booty nirvana right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x21983129
not a fan of that tat however, it does fit into the whole "vw bus" image


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Big M)*

Content: 










_Modified by StormChaser at 8:33 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (BTM)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (patrikman)*

That movie poster is hilarious. I can quote alot of Death Proof, but I don't think I've ever noticed that billboard.


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (krautcar)*

This thread needs more of her!!11!eleven!! She's Gorgeous!










































_Modified by kkelter at 8:19 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_I'm not bothered by it, but thanks guys for the nice words. You can't please everyone in life, and when I was 110, I wasn't happy, and having guys treat me with no respect wasn't working out for me either. He doesn't know my personality either, nor nothing about me. I am pretty fiesty and don't take much **** from people.







I work on cars, do body work, and yes drink







LOL! I think there is always improvement in life, but you can't be successful if you aren't happy doing it. 
And I agree with the Marilyn comment...Bettie wasn't exactly crazy skinny either, and she was gorgeous!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

D*mn!!! That is it right there!!!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (krautcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautcar* »_
I dont









then you're blind, LOL and storm deleted my picture hahahah hilarious.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_









so far this page sucks, but this pic needs a repost. 
BMW girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Agreed!


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (asnydes)*


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Some of you are so ridiculously dense.
It's not about opinions or what some people like. It's not about whether or not you would "hit" that. It's about attempting to be somewhat of a gentleman and not insulting a woman because of the simple fact that guys don't insult ladies. Last time I heard that was still the rule. That's not being "P.C."; that's some good, old-fashioned, old-school respect.

With that said, let's **** and keep looking at girls with cars!











_Modified by Noisyninja at 9:40 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_









I can see her pounding mound.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to this thread. I'd like to thank Polskihetzen for having started the original one... way back when.
To protect his anonymity:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_









i'd hit it


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to this thread. I'd like to thank Polskihetzen for having started the original one... way back when.
To protect his anonymity: 









hahaha holy s--t.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









good job guys


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









can I join that group?
let's keep this going, people. take all other talk to IM


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_









DAMN! And I dont even like E30s but now i do


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*









yum I want some.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*









Speaking of older BMWs..
btw I love E30s
Never been in a E21 though


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Please, let's just drop the discussion on weight. 


_Modified by StormChaser at 8:38 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## shagrath666 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_

















droooooooooool


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Clearly no one has that much of a problem with any of the lovely ladies posted or there wouldn't be over 45,000 views.
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_
It's not about opinions or what some people like. It's not about whether or not you would "hit" that. It's about attempting to be somewhat of a gentleman and not insulting a woman because of the simple fact that guys don't insult ladies. Last time I heard that was still the rule. That's not being "P.C."; that's some good, old-fashioned, old-school respect.



EXACTLY! Oh, to all that got into this flamefest...all posts on both sides of the argument are being deleted to help keep this from getting a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

















(this one should be titled "look how much fun we had at the auto show!")




































_Modified by patrikman at 8:07 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_evil woman that just crashed my porsche

I want a divorce.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I suspect it was that the guy driving it was staring at her and crashed...not that she was driving a crashed...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol, I went to the Autoshow for the first time to see the cars... I was amazed at how many pretty girls were there


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## A3Tripod (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_








_Modified by nairmac at 12:58 PM 4-24-2009_
 
Michelle Carrera for those of you wondering.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## B20VTEC (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

.
Cars and hot gilrs? What else is there in life?


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


































I´m in love


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

Ms. Alba? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Less car show models, more real...








































































































































Apparently I REALLY need to get a Mustang...










_Modified by StormChaser at 12:40 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

No clear heels or bikinis, but one of my favorite pictures...


----------



## A116v (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (Bibs)*

Thats it I am getting me a Mustang....seems like hot women are attracted to them.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Knock it off..it's over. I warned everyone that I had to go back and clean that crap up to keep this from being locked...f'in drop it or this WILL gt locked. The point was...she was/is a member, be a gentleman not a douche.







Lt it go already.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Knock it off..it's over. I warned everyone that I had to go back and clean that crap up to keep this from being locked...f'in drop it or this WILL gt locked. The point was...she was/is a member, be a gentleman not a douche.







Lt it go already. 

I wish more moderators would do what you're doing (delete crappy posts and let great threads continue instead of instantly black holing it). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*

Here's one I took at the Mille Miglia. I think there's a car in there somewhere..


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*









This girl looks like a dark-haired Kari Byron... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Kari too...
















Yes, there is a car/truck in that last one...check the background...


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Kari is now El Prego


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

What, you aren't happy for me and my upcoming child?


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*













































































































_Modified by StormChaser at 3:29 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_What, you aren't happy for me and my upcoming child?









No, It just puts me out of the running.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (00boraslow)*
















To StormChaser


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_Isn't there a whole set from this photoshoot? Need more pics of this model with this car.

Edit. Nevermind. They can't be posted.
_Modified by StormChaser at 2:32 PM 5-7-2009_


_Modified by Big M at 3:14 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*









OK, picture that^ with curly hair and she could be one of my exes...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

_Modified by StormChaser at 3:05 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (satisfied)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone have pics of the Nissan GTR girl from the 2008 Detroit Auto Show? I seem to have lost mine.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

She wasn't a MEMEBER>>>KNOCK IT OFF!!!! LET IT GO!!!!! Further discussion of that incident will result in point removal...and no, its not a bias...I thought the shaved headed girl was cute, I disagreed with those who said she was ugly...but I let it go because SHE WAS NOT A MEMBER HERE!!! LET IT FREAKIN GO ALREADY!!!!


----------



## shagrath666 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

Someone wanted more of her....

_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_
...removed due to nipple showing




_Modified by StormChaser at 3:09 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You know...I'm getting sick of baby sitting this thread...next off topic post and I'm going to give this a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 

































Gorgeous... simply G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S


----------



## shagrath666 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shagrath666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagrath666* »_Someone wanted more of her....

_Modified by StormChaser at 3:09 PM 5-7-2009_

WTF....and the original on page 14 is still up. Nice work StormChaser


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (shagrath666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagrath666* »_
WTF....and the original on page 14 is still up. Nice work StormChaser









GO!GO!GO!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Oops...got it now, didn't see it back there...sorry.


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbitguy21)*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

Stolen from the skinny tire thread. This girl caught my eye.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vrcabby)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*

this page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

Any more of that NSX chic?


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_this page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_Any more of that NSX chic?


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_










Still my favorite pic in the thread. Just a little bit classier than the rest


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_









There's something about a dark-haired girl with thick, beautiful legs that just makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (passwag02)*

the DUBS&Chicks album


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Ms. Alba? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









yes, yes it is. I normally don't like Hummers but, if she wanted to give me one I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

All were taken at SEMA '07


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*

If I was at SEMA 07, I would not have touched my PP for a year and a half, for fear of contracting belated contact herpes.


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuquar* »_All were taken at SEMA '07










Holy hell. You wore a Ricky Bobby outfit to a car show. Be sure to make a thread when you get laid for the first time.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuquar* »_









Did you know that the Wonder bread logo was inspired by the baloon race at the Indianapolis Speedway? A true car inspired/related product since 1921. You get extra credit. 
Oh, and that girl -










_Modified by Kid Hobo at 5:06 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_If I was at SEMA 07, I would not have touched my PP for a year and a half, for fear of contracting belated contact herpes.

let's see your girl.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
let's see your girl.

Only pictures I have happen to be extremely private.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (satisfied)*

can we please cut out all the extraneous bull**** that will get this thread locked? for people who think some chicks gross, i've got news for you-nobody cares. nobody is reading this thread to find out whether or not you think some chick is gross. so just spare me, and lets keep this going.


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuquar* »_All were taken at SEMA '07

Apparently the bolt-ons weren't just on the cars!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (ddaarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddaarr* »_
ragtop respect









_Modified by ddaarr at 4:51 PM 5-4-2009_

Who locked Lindsay in their Bug?
I can't believe I missed particpating in this thread...
(although some of my pics have found their way in...)


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuquar* »_








...

left


----------



## chamade (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_ 










That's some seriously ugly legs, too bad because she's not bad otherwise. I would not hit it.


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chamade* »_
That's some seriously ugly legs, too bad because she's not bad otherwise. I would not hit it.


Definitely, knees are way too sharp


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TisforTurbo)*

first picture in this thread still takes the prize


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_first picture in this thread still takes the prize

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have a thing for red heads...what can i say. on a side note, that guy's flickr is great...wish I could take one of those photos as good.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chamade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chamade* »_
That's some seriously ugly legs, too bad because she's not bad otherwise. I would not hit it.

Oh puuuuuuuleaaazzzzzeeeeeee


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbit5GTI)*

^ I'm not the Ricky Bobby look-a-like. 
One more to get this back on topic.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbit5GTI)*

His pics are very good, he's fantastic at recreating vintage looking pictures. The first one is definitely my fav.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_










Thanks Wimblebot this still gives me nightmares!


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chamade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chamade* »_
That's some seriously ugly legs, too bad because she's not bad otherwise. I would not hit it.

There's a reason why god made knee pads.


----------



## coldweatherblue (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_can we please cut out all the extraneous bull**** that will get this thread locked? for people who think some chicks gross, i've got news for you-nobody cares. nobody is reading this thread to find out whether or not you think some chick is gross. so just spare me, and lets keep this going.









quoted for truth; and that chick is banging..


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (coldweatherblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coldweatherblue* »_
that chick is banging..









and how http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cutandpaste)*

Pretty sure pinneapple bikini girl is a porn star named Amy Reid.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (satisfied)*

Jenna says fill 'er up.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_Pretty sure pinneapple bikini girl is a porn star named Amy Reid.


yeah she is


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*

80s for the win


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol their hair color is just like the seat color


----------



## A3Tripod (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*









Anna Song.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (A3Tripod)*

i know i'm def going to Worthersee eventually!














<--------new icon FTW


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*
















testing new icon


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow nice


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Any m0ar?


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









wow its interesting when its a local girl youve seen before, and not just one of the mystery girls that no one ever seen before EVeR haha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah I think shes someone on bimmerforums girl lol, i just stole it from his thread.


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiSCOnsinTerror* »_









Stunning girl, pretty smile!


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_yeah I think shes someone on bimmerforums girl lol, i just stole it from his thread.

lol ya i think shes with thatcher (the guy that took the pic and owns the bmw shes posing on) shes on here 
edit... this is her http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97530


_Modified by 2.0LiterGolf at 8:16 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KARMANN_20V)*

The best what???


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*

from pretty girls with ferraris at fchat:


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

those are a couple of hotties


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

this deserves a repost!
wow

would love to know the name of this beauty...


----------



## otis3 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_this deserves a repost!
wow

would love to know the name of this booty. Fixed.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (otis3)*

Apologies if reposts.



























_Modified by StormChaser at 8:07 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiSCOnsinTerror* »_









wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## preview099 (Mar 26, 2008)

gj posting boobs better edit that one out quick


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

No repost but take that pic down...wtf.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what pic??


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Nice...way to get this thread locked buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Take that pic down!!!


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (T.O.MATRIX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Stormchaser


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I wont reiterate ALL the rules...but I think it goes without saying...a totally topless bare chested pic is a no no...


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I wont reiterate ALL the rules...but I think it goes without saying...*a totally topless bare chested pic is a no no*... 


_in this thread_...in this thread.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Ummm...yeah...in real life, it's a good thing...just not on our forums...


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Stormchaser

Yeap.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Stormchaser

x3


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Stormchaser

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ nice


----------



## the sherminator's 8v (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

She reminds me of that chick from the eHarmony commercial.

_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the sherminator's 8v)*


----------



## MrWideTires (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiSCOnsinTerror* »_









This deserves many reposts


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (DarrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarrenW* »_

They look tiny compared to the car!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

DedRok <3's Brunettes

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont want to sound gay but i think that last one might be pushing it lol


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

The one with a harness on? Thats been posted many times.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

DedRok <3's Brunettes

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















































































































... and the blondes too!



































_Modified by DedRok at 10:33 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## yem_icculus (May 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*









More here:
http://jalopnik.com/photogallery/09misstuning/

_Modified by yem_icculus at 9:37 AM 5-13-2009_


_Modified by StormChaser at 9:42 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (DedRok)*

That Corvette chick is smoke'n hot!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

No topless, please.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## yem_icculus (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_









Hummina hummina hummina!


----------



## tbagger (May 8, 2008)

Hehe, the things girls will do when you have a camera. I love it.


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (tbagger)*

bump for boredom


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (MK4 Jeff)*

more

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_









Wow... Where will advertising be next? lol


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (asnydes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asnydes* »_
Wow... Where will advertising be next? lol









In our pants?


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*


----------



## error4o4 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 

































Snap! We need more of this... just great. I'm a fan, and I'm briefly convinced I live in the wrong portion of KS.


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*









"number 3. please step away from the line-up"


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

It's jsut more cushion for the pushin'.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_
"number 3. please step away from the line-up"

It happens to 99% of women. Just like the beer gut you'll likely develop in after high school, sonny.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_"number 3. please step away from the line-up"








While not perfect in TCL eyes, she looks fine to me.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_
It happens to 99% of women. Just like the beer gut you'll likely develop in after high school, sonny.










Exactly...if you say that is unacceptable...be prepared to spend a lot of time alone.


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

She looks pretty good from where I'm sitting










_Modified by asnydes at 8:04 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_
"number 3. please step away from the line-up"

All BUT #3 please step away (if you ask me).


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VdubChaos)*

I'd prefer all three stay in line.
Christ, where was I during this car wash?
I don't care if they're using the same soap for twenty cars in a row with Brillo pads.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*

koko - whether from front, side, or back - this girl in the white is probably my dream girl haha you can never post too many pics of her



























_Modified by Infiniti at 7:14 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_
It happens to 99% of women. Just like the beer gut you'll likely develop in after high school, sonny.









Figures the guy is 18.







hahaha
Once you hit reality, and an age over 30, you ain't so picky anymo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Northren vr6)*


Pure hotness...


----------



## A116v (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_
Pure hotness...









Posting it again
I cannot agree more.........


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Aftermarket headlights?


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A116v)*

this chick must be REALLY tiny if she can lay across the hood of a vette with no problem hahah.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_










i'm reposting this pic because i never tire it looking at it. I'll take her over 99% of the women posted in here.
I would love to see more of her, especially her backside. I motion to name anyone who can come up with more pictures of her as "VWVORTEX member of the month"


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*

I don't get the obsession with ^that...her face is pretty busted.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SlickShoes)*

You must be joking? She has a cute face, it's the expression that's a bit off...and her body is an absolute perfect 10.


----------



## A116v (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Aftermarket headlights?









I believe so. Hey they might not always fit but they get the job done!


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SlickShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlickShoes* »_I don't get the obsession with ^that...her face is pretty busted.

I agree.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_
I agree.

Especially with that username.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (tbagger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbagger* »_Hehe, the things girls will do when you have a camera. I love it.

Agreed. My friends in college went out for Halloween one year with shirts they made up that said "Girls Gone Wild - Canada" They borrowed some cameras from the AV department and headed downtown in Windsor. 50+ bars on a 10 block strip. If they hadn't gotten too drunk themselves there would have been some fantastic video.


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_You must be joking? She has a cute face, it's the expression that's a bit off...and her body is an absolute perfect 10. 

I don't see this 'busted' face either. She's making a weird expression but I bet if you caught her smiling she'd look beautiful head to camel toe.


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Exactly...if you say that is unacceptable...be prepared to spend a lot of time alone. 

I've seen girls that were way bustier than her that weren't fat. It'd be one thing if her legs were smooth and toned. But just seeing lumpy skin like that though would be a massive turn off for me. I don't think everyone is so hopeless that they won't get anything if they refuse to go out with girls with rumpled hineys.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_You must be joking? She has a cute face, it's the expression that's a bit off...and her body is an absolute perfect 10. 

Agreed 100%. If she has a brain and can drive stick, what else could you want?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_
I don't see this 'busted' face either.

Busted face??? Now that's a busted face!!! As in [insert dirtiest comment here] busted!!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't remember seeing these yet...









































































































































































































































































and I think I've seen this one before.. but who cares!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I belive there are more of her:








if so...somebody post them, she is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*

Leave it to the Italians.
























































Oh and...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I belive there are more of her:

if so...somebody post them, she is GORGEOUS. 

my buddy's wife... she's also a mom..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

DAAAYYYYUUUMMM!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*

I really, really like this one.









_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_


----------



## MrWideTires (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiSCOnsinTerror* »_









MOAR!!


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (MrWideTires)*


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*

Something must be wrong with my browser....
I thought the OP wanted Women & cars .....I didn't see a single car in any of these pictures!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (KlokWerk)*

The best picture I could find. Mmmmmm readheads


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ nice


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*












_Modified by Phunkshon at 1:36 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SlickShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlickShoes* »_I don't get the obsession with ^that...her face is pretty busted.

killer body though


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_









Any more of this Challenger?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and last couple of pages have been full of win! So many gorgeous women http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_The best picture I could find. Mmmmmm readheads









This chick was absolutely fugly, and her character made her even more unattractive. I love redheads, but her not so much.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (T.O.MATRIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.O.MATRIX* »_
This chick was absolutely fugly, and her character made her even more unattractive. I love redheads, but her not so much.

Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. While she's not the hottest thing, I find her very attractive and would do dirty things to her.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*









Jade Nicole (the one on the right) 








2008 Playmate of the Year.
http://www.playboy.com/playmat....html








Taken at Dark Knights 2006




_Modified by JOHNS92JETTA at 10:26 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (finklejag)*

OMFG, this is:

as good as:


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (T.O.MATRIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.O.MATRIX* »_
Any more of this Challenger?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and last couple of pages have been full of win! So many gorgeous women http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YES please. X10 what an incredible body....


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread keeps winning and winning.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this thread makes me think about things.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

If the younger guys who were first introduced to women via their spare hand and a bevy of digital 2-dimensional, orange-tanned, bleached, streaked, siliconed, press on hair/teeth/nails girls of internet pr0n gets smacked in the face with the reality that is other 99.95% of women, does it make a sound?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_If the younger guys who were first introduced to women via their spare hand and a bevy of digital 2-dimensional, orange-tanned, bleached, streaked, siliconed, press on hair/teeth/nails girls of internet pr0n gets smacked in the face with the reality that is other 99.95% of women, does it make a sound?

Relax.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_If the younger guys who were first introduced to women via their spare hand and a bevy of digital 2-dimensional, orange-tanned, bleached, streaked, siliconed, press on hair/teeth/nails girls of internet pr0n gets smacked in the face with the reality that is other 99.95% of women, does it make a sound?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_If the younger guys who were first introduced to women via their spare hand and a bevy of digital 2-dimensional, orange-tanned, bleached, streaked, siliconed, press on hair/teeth/nails girls of internet pr0n gets smacked in the face with the reality that is other 99.95% of women, does it make a sound?

What's wrong with enjoying a woman's figure, either in person or via the internet?








I quite enjoy this thread, and most of the women posted within. That said, I have my own attractive, tall, long legged woman that IMO puts most of these women to shame. Doesn't stop me from enjoying the single most beautiful thing on this planet... a woman's figure (in all it's shapes and forms).


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

...and enough discussion. Back on topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (~Shaughno~)*

Easy gang, I'm just having fun with the armchair critics while I enjoy the pics too.


----------



## Boston Chuck (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*

Women are, simply, the best part about being alive. Cars are cool, too.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_









eeeeeeee cuteness overload!


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boston Chuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boston Chuck* »_










Who the hell uses an adjustable wrench that size for anything in the engine bay?


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_
Who the hell uses an adjustable wrench that size for anything in the engine bay?


What wrench?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_
Who the hell uses an adjustable wrench that size for anything in the engine bay?


Who cares?


----------



## baudi26 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

she can use any type of wrench she wants.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR*

lot of typing - need more
V
V
V
V


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Skot53)*

^^^^
That was disturbing and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ohh nooeess Jenna Haze lol

_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_
Who the hell uses an adjustable wrench that size for anything in the engine bay?

Do you know how I know YOU'RE gay....


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (will951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *will951* »_
Do you know how I know YOU'RE gay....


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (will951)*

Hey, I love hot woman and cool cars, but she's be hotter if she didn't sit on the hood in jeans.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_








Alison Angel FTW!











































_Modified by rich! at 11:29 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_









You know, I'm not usually one for blonds, but the one in the middle is absolutely stunning.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You better remove that second pic FAST. Don't eff this thread up!!

















_Modified by passwag02 at 9:43 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*

Insert epicthread.jpg


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (modiGTI)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (MZMDCM99)*


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*German Car Wash Calendar Pics*


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_









I'm still staring at this Korean girl..


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Paint_By_Numbers)*









Very cute.


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*









couldn't leave this one alone...


----------



## goon315 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

this thread is absolutely win. seriously lovely stuff. the brunette with the bus might have the win, were it not for this.








IMO, NOM. NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM. Nom. MOAR NOMS. 
all this being said...i'd love to have my girl, who is blonde, tall, hot, and smarter than most people, pose for me.
when i buy an R32, she will.







not so cool with a Honda Element, methinks....even an element with McIntosh sound.










_Modified by goon315 at 12:32 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (goon315)*

Really sorry if they're reposts


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*











_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 3:28 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

This thread is great







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cgj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgj* »_Hey, I love hot woman and cool cars, but she's be hotter if she didn't sit on the hood in jeans. 









That looks like Jenna Haze


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_









_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 3:28 PM 5-19-2009_

Love the mods on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SlickShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlickShoes* »_








 
This is just ridonkulous. ridonkulous.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*

^ what he said x a billion














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRulez)*

Best thread I think that I have ever seen here...

ZO6 girl to me, is the hands down best.


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*

x2000000


----------



## Dave Zero (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MyBlueR32Turbo)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_That looks like Jenna Haze










Heheheheee...


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*



SICKVDUB1 said:


>


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*








....*drooool*
yeah, i'm a dog


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*From 2006 Waterfest*


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: From 2006 Waterfest (tincanman99)*

bringing this back hi-res style...(for the most part)


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: From 2006 Waterfest (IDdubber)*

That first pic is huge even for my 24" Mac!








And the last pic, well hopefully no lock.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeh, but that is what fire vortex is for








And I don't see that last one being an issue - she has panties on and tons of thongs have been posted. Butt-cheeks are butt-cheeks no matter what the resolution!


----------



## VegasGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*

This thread is full of win, except for the HUGE pictures above.


----------



## DeBadged (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VegasGTI)*


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasGTI* »_This thread is full of win, except for the HUGE pictures above.


 
One of the best things since sliced bread

one for the road...check out dudes face - f'ing PRICELESS


----------



## Andy GTI (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dave Zero)*

All so good!


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Andy GTI)*

Jesus, learn to post pictures, people.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_Jesus, learn to post pictures, people.

Seriously, I almost feel bad just bumping this champion. Almost.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_ 










You know you've been reading too much of the Detailing Forum, when instead of appreciating the picture for the figures in it, I'm thinking, "oh no! not a cotton terry towel! that Ferrari's going to get all kinds of swirls!"


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*









OMG yes. This girl was on the cover of a car mag here back in March and I just couldn't stop staring at her. She was at the I.DE.A stand at Geneva motor show this year.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

I like this thread


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_Jesus, learn to post pictures, people.


learn to use FireVortex. Gives you the option of having them huge or downscaled with the default being downscaled. I, for one, hate when someone posts a picture (regardless of content) and it is the size of my fingernail...so shut the piss up.
Christ, I never thought pictures of incredibly attractive women would get flack...

Son of a.....do you happen to know her name or if she's done anything else???


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_yeh, but that is what fire vortex is for








And I don't see that last one being an issue - she has panties on and tons of thongs have been posted. Butt-cheeks are butt-cheeks no matter what the resolution!


I have Fire Vortex on my other computer. But the butt cheeks look better on the Mac.








(oh, and I don't mind the large pics.)


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*









WTF


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 Jeff* »_ 
WTF









My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Childbearing hips FTW!


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (Snaak.)*


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snaak.* »_
Childbearing hips FTW!


I'd rather have pelvic-thrust worthy hips than childbearing ones on my menu. Especially if they are attached to what appears to be the female version of Powder. ::shudder::
some PROPER hips...


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

Can't forget the infamous Nudespeed girls from Waterfest 10!


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_








couldn't leave this one alone...










Hahahahaha.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 Jeff* »_








WTF









Ewa Sonnet !!
(do not google her at work )


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Ewa Sonnet !!
(do not google her at work )

Holy moly! She could feed a small village of children with those


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (White Jetta)*

Yeah Ewa is where it is at !!!


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









*WIN*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (seth101691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seth101691* »_








*WIN*

yes yes yes


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (seth101691)*



















_Modified by seth101691 at 12:22 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 Jeff* »_








WTF










_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_Ewa Sonnet !!


_Quote, originally posted by *pest* »_Yeah Ewa is where it is at !!!









wow, she is beautiful!








some pics from the gallery on her website.. (http://www.ewasonnet.pl)










































_Modified by kkelter at 12:59 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*

one more of Ewa...nips are covered so we're all good.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*

besides her eyes, I don't... see the attraction
Just not my taste, don't like saggy.


----------



## Vroom (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MK4 Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 Jeff* »_









I thank sweet Jesus every day this thread has yet to be locked!


----------



## TheSSG (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thread still needs more Hispanic women!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_besides her eyes, I don't... see the attraction
Just not my taste, don't like saggy.

they aren't exactly saggy...not yet(they are real though so eventually...) 
The attraction in this case is that she is driving a manual car...(you'd have to see the video..)
anyway more pics
Denise Milani


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (TheSSG)*

http://www.volksforum.com/foru...pp=20 
7 pages


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_ http://www.volksforum.com/foru...pp=20 
7 pages









You should post a warning that there are NSFW pics.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

at work you should be WORKING


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_at work you should be WORKING









Really? on sunday? He's probably watching the Monaco GP.
Anyway, years of win in that thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

Every time I see this thread, I thank, well...whoever one thanks when they don't believe in God that this has not been locked.


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_Every time I see this thread, I thank, well...whoever one thanks when they don't believe in God that this has not been locked. 

couldn't agree more


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*

I both thank and curse all of you for alerting me to the existence of Ewa Sonnet.


----------



## T.Pego (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Viss1)*


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (T.Pego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.Pego* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

OMG, i seriously need to see more of that, please


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Repost... but it's acceptable because she's just fantastic.


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_



This thread just got ethered.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (P-Body)*

nadia bjorlin








from the movie Redline (yes, that B-movie that eddie griffin crashed the Enzo at a press thing)


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_



any more of her. shes is just unbelievable


----------



## Keybordem (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes, more of her and the car. I need a new background.


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Keybordem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keybordem* »_Yes, more of her and the car. I need a new background.

Can't find anymore pics, but I'll keep searching, and to think I don't like BMW that much...LOL


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_










Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_









So saggy that they're almost sitting on her lap.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Ewa Sonnet !!
(do not google her at work )

i wouldn't google her at home


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_



That's an awesome Scion!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

well since someone else posted Crissy

















and of course the Austrian hottie.....


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_



am I the only one that noticed the second toe on her left foot? What the hell is up w/that thing!??!?


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_
am I the only one that noticed the second toe on her left foot? What the hell is up w/that thing!??!?

everyone has some shortcoming or another.. her second toe can be as weird as it wants and I'll forgive her


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_
everyone has some shortcoming or another.. her second toe can be as weird as it wants and I'll forgive her









i don't know bro, creepy 2nd toes are a dealbreaker















personally i thought she was about an 8 anyways.


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_
am I the only one that noticed the second toe on her left foot? What the hell is up w/that thing!??!?

And her knees are incredibly sharp.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I gotta say, still one of the best ones (girl with short bob bending over yellow car is nice too.







).


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_
am I the only one that noticed the second toe on her left foot? What the hell is up w/that thing!??!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt7B5KdTSK4


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_well since someone else posted Crissy


























Rib cage is not attractive.


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*

agreed


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gvr4-330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gvr4-330* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt7B5KdTSK4

I thought that was going to link to a speech from Veronica Mars, where Dick Casablancas is looking to get a divorce after one day of marriage (Vegas), after discovering his wife's 2nd toe is longer than her big toe.


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (epbrown)*


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_










Who is this?
DO WANT!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltaine* »_
Who is this?
DO WANT!

Forgot her name, but looking her up yields in pics NSFW.


----------



## leaftye (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_personally i thought she was about an 8 anyways.

Damn, I don't remember girls having racks like that back when I was in elementary.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltaine* »_Who is this?

Don't remember the name, but I do have the nsfw pic saved, if you want it. 
These are some random pics I found on photobuket. Oh well, its gettin dry in here.








cute girls ad Tbell....


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_
am I the only one that noticed the second toe on her left foot? What the hell is up w/that thing!??!?

She can have duck feet. I'd still hit that maybe even have as a g/f if her personality lives up to her looks.(highly suspect)


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltaine* »_
Who is this?
DO WANT!

anna song (typed "shotgun babe" into google, lol)
her husband is a lucky man.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_











Lord have mercy..


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_
Lord have mercy..









yes, she's hot...

















More pics on pg 18 I believe.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*

BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## DeViL-DOC (Feb 12, 2006)

*FAPPITY FAP FAP*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FAPPITY FAP FAP (DeViL-DOC)*

Take those pics down NOW 
All in favor of banning DeVIL-DOC


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FAPPITY FAP FAP (DeViL-DOC)*

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN, BITCH


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

That just killed my horny.


----------



## RogueOne (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FAPPITY FAP FAP (DeViL-DOC)*

BAN!


----------



## DeViL-DOC (Feb 12, 2006)

whats wrong with you guys?
I really think she is hot


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (T.Pego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.Pego* »_









That is freaking awesome! Nice behind...! PAWG!


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (finklejag)*

And here I thought I was the only one









_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (DeViL-DOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeViL-DOC* »_whats wrong with you guys?
I really think she is hot

Content fail, and pic posting fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## apollodub (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (modular)*

I love Carrie from mythbusters, best part of the show.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DeViL-DOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeViL-DOC* »_whats wrong with you guys?
I really think she is hot

learn how to press ENTER after every pic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*

More...more...more of this person


----------



## MrWideTires (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FAPPITY FAP FAP (DeViL-DOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeViL-DOC* »_


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

way to ruin a thread, devil doc.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*

*BAN DEVILDOC* 


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_More...more...more of this person


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (richardsc)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_









REPOST! oh well..


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
yes yes yes









MOAR OF THIS PLEASE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

i agree. that girl workin the engine is unreal esp with the garge dirt/greese

who is this? she looks familiar


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Noisyninja)*

this thread needs moAr girls covered in dirt and working on cars or.... tattooed girls with like 50's clothes on.
plz


----------



## az__quattro (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (DeViL-DOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeViL-DOC* »_whats wrong with you guys?
I really think she is hot

just say she's a member here. that will immediately make her a 11/10.


----------



## p-zero (May 27, 2009)

What an IIIIIINSANE THREAD


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (az__quattro)*

































there's more but not all SFW
http://www.volksforum.com/albu...age=7


_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 9:11 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (az__quattro)*

Does anyone else think Sabine Schmitz is kinda cute besides me?







especially on the episode of topgear when she is racing the Jag around the ring.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_Does anyone else think Sabine Schmitz is kinda cute besides me?







especially on the episode of topgear when she is racing the Jag around the ring.

















she is awesome. and I like her German accent


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_Does anyone else think Sabine Schmitz is kinda cute besides me?

I think she is cute.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re:*









http://www.volksforum.com/albu...5.jpg <---not sure if it this would be legal. but its good. esp the one on the right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








This is a hilarious attempt of a photoshop. Ive seen the original photo. Hot none the less. I forget who it is. But Im guessing a brook...


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Infiniti)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr_e1974)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (richardsc)*


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*

Yes please


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_

















Mary Elizabeth Winstead does it for me


















_Modified by 330R at 8:55 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (330R)*


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_
am I the only one that noticed the second toe on her left foot? What the hell is up w/that thing!??!?

she probably broke it, i have a toe the exact same


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*Re: (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_Does anyone else think Sabine Schmitz is kinda cute besides me?







especially on the episode of topgear when she is racing the Jag around the ring.

















yeah, she's pretty cute, and can outdrive me


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (330R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *330R* »_
Mary Elizabeth Winstead does it for me








_Modified by 330R at 8:55 PM 5-27-2009_

Ok, I think I have to watch Death Proof tonight.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mycarsux)*

I am so horny right now.


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mycarsux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mycarsux* »_
Ok, I think I have to watch Death Proof tonight.

I'm watching Planet Terror right now







and Death Proof of course right after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Planet Terror was absolutely horrible. I never would have watched the whole thing if it wasn't for Rose.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_[maseratigirls]

First girl I've really liked in pages and pages. Good show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (330R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *330R* »_









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Zooey Deschanel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Infiniti)*

This is a hilarious attempt of a photoshop. Ive seen the original photo. Hot none the less. I forget who it is. But Im guessing a brook...
















[/QUOTE]
^^^
MOAR


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_Does anyone else think Sabine Schmitz is kinda cute besides me?







especially on the episode of topgear when she is racing the Jag around the ring.


















i was going to make a "i'll give her ride around the nurburgring" joke, but i'll just settle for the fact she's cute and can drive, which makes her a winner in my book.


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_










While most of the women in this thread don't do much for me, her I can get behind.
Literally and figuratively.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (richardsc)*


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Looks SO similar to my girl's sister.


----------



## shagrath666 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_
Looks SO similar to my girl's sister.









Pics....or I call


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shagrath666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagrath666* »_
Pics....or I call


----------



## White_Turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*

1evlaudi you idiot...
get rid of your first, and last shot......


























_Modified by Sepp at 9:09 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *330R* »_









^One of the hottest women on the planet, IMO.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*

....mores..








And the rest are of Michele Mouton...
Lovely woman, one hell of a driver.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

Name please?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_Name please?









She reminds me of Aylar Lie.
Yeah go look it up. But not at work.


----------



## eai1b60 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (DeViL-DOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeViL-DOC* »_whats wrong with you guys?
I really think she is hot





























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (White_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White_Turbo* »_









Who is this woman...absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Honda* »_
Who is this woman...absolutely gorgeous.

Prisca Lafleur
http://members.dslextreme.com/users/fiendish/


----------



## Demo24 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (Djibril)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Djibril* »_








While most of the women in this thread don't do much for me, her I can get behind.
Literally and figuratively.
 

If I remember correctly her name is Miranda and she was a part of the ATL Suby scene for awhile. She had a really nice STI and of course the looks to go with it!








Sadly most of the pictures from that photoshoot seem to have been taken down. I wish I had saved them.


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (Demo24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Demo24* »_ 

If I remember correctly her name is Miranda and she was a part of the ATL Suby scene for awhile. She had a really nice STI and of course the looks to go with it!








Sadly most of the pictures from that photoshoot seem to have been taken down. I wish I had saved them.









Even better!


----------



## dp35 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Re: (dp35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dp35* »_









Those girls need to get the heck off my car.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I need the rest of this image. It's not fair to tease with such promise & hope only to fail on delivery.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dp35)*

Oh how I love a thick booty! More Please



















_Modified by koko12 at 9:45 AM 5-31-2009_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (koko12)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

do you have one of her in focus???


----------



## thor610 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_










Now that is pretty cool. A lot more patients/artistic ability then me.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrWideTires (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Demo24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Demo24* »_ 

If I remember correctly her name is Miranda and she was a part of the ATL Suby scene for awhile. She had a really nice STI and of course the looks to go with it!








Sadly most of the pictures from that photoshoot seem to have been taken down. I wish I had saved them.









Stephanie French


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Only other Kari pic I could find that was car-related.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (thor610)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thor610* »_

Now that is pretty cool. A lot more patients/artistic ability then me.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not really, just some freeware..


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VWRulez)*

Who is this girl? She is gorgeous.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (MrWideTires)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWideTires* »_
Stephanie French

http://www.cardomain.com/features/stephanie


----------



## Pierroth (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (smittyATL)*


----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)

*love this thread*


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_Who is this girl? She is gorgeous. 










here he here he what is the name of this human??!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (deziking)*


----------



## dbzgohan (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_Name please?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















































































_Modified by 1SICKLEX at 12:07 AM 6-3-2009_


_Modified by 1SICKLEX at 12:08 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (dbzgohan)*

I hit el jackpot...i think....bored.








_*edit*_ _a good way to own page 26_












































































































_Modified by adamprice271 at 5:41 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (adamprice271)*


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

And I think this woman wins, and gets her very own, solo pic post.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

wow - adam certainly helped this thread out!
You got some real good ones...
This one is prob my fav








this is also phenominal










_Modified by Infiniti at 8:11 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (Infiniti)*









Makes for a great wallpaper


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (MK4 Jeff)*

youre welcome








Rachael Cordingley
















and of course the car


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_









Is it just me or does that top look P'chopped on after the fact?


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*

This woman is obviously getting ready for a jog, and the helmet is to prevent her from looking like a victim of domestic abuse.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

^ win


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RS4PD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4PD* »_^ win

Also completely improbable given the Diablo's scissor-type doors.


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (DIAF)*

A jog??? Wearing that? AWESOME!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (MK4 Jeff)*


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

cute OTD!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_









I see Paris, I see France....


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (cheeebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeebs* »_cute OTD!


















Tttt..tttt twiiinnssssss!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Dbrumz32)*

uh, subscribe.


----------



## WustyWabbit84 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

No it didn't have to be done. Every pic must have a girl and a car in it, sorry.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I hope none of these are reposts:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

A few more...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

opps, forgot to add this one:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Holding the fort down today. Nice pics.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

















_edit: nip slip detected_ 










_Modified by StormChaser at 5:13 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

someone posted this back on page 21 - aside from the girl on the left being super hot, I just can't help be laugh at the girl on the right who is thinking: *"stupid bitch, thinks she's all that cause she's getting all the attention"*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_Holding the fort down today. Nice pics.










I'm the only one in the office at this point and BORED..as if you can't already tell.


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SICKVDUB1* »_









Need more pics of her, I can't decide; bttrfce or not? But sue has a hot body...


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_No it didn't have to be done. Every pic must have a girl and a car in it, sorry. 

You missed Miss Jet ski then.








Not that we'd blame you.


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_opps, forgot to add this one:









nice!


----------



## dbzgohan (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hoodwinkvr6)*


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dbzgohan)*

LOVE this one!!


----------



## WustyWabbit84 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*

hope these arnt reposts...


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

Participating in epic thread.


----------



## WustyWabbit84 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (WustyWabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WustyWabbit84* »_

















Wow...


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

Not sexy!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Wow, your profile says you are 35...correct? You seem to have the attitude of a teen or early 20s guy. Stretch marks happen on most women, especially the ones with nice curves. if they have curvy hips or a nice butt, you can almost guarantee there are stretch marks.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Not sexy!


Have you ever seen a woman naked in real life?
Most don't look like the airbrushed and photoshopped models you fap to in your moms basement.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Not sexy!


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Not sexy!


I'm 15 years younger than you and I'd still get behind that beautiful thing.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_
Have you ever seen a woman naked in real life?
Most don't look like the airbrushed and photoshopped models you fap to in your moms basement.

Neither do the women in the original photos pre airbrushing and photoshopping. Most of these gorgeous models and such wouldn't get a second glance when in everyday clothes out in the street.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I think most of the ones I posted on the previous page were absolutely GORGEOUS...and most were "regular" girls, with no makeup, no airbrushing...just beautiful feminine figures.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ok i'm pulling mod duties here, give it up guys.
That means you to storm chaser or i'm going to have to give you the ban stick







haha


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Back to the girls...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*

Needs more neykidz! ^^^^


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by SICKVDUB1 at 1:59 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Not sexy!

pics of your gf/fiance/wife?


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Not sexy!

Give the guy a break. He's just being honest about his opinion.
I would say it's an unfortunate fact of life and agree with finklejag but overall she's still pretty sexy


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_...


3 broken links in that post.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: love this thread (1ac4u2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1ac4u2nv* »_










God damn...


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: love this thread (kingrukus)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WustyWabbit84 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (WustyWabbit84)*

incredible!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SICKVDUB1)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_incredible!









She really is. Wow.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

That last chick needs to stay away from the spray tan...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WustyWabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WustyWabbit84* »_]










lipstick "ass kiss" tattoo pn the right cheek? anyone else see that?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like the eloquent and expressive hand positioning, on this one.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I hope none of these are reposts:









You could have stopped right there. At least number two on the all-time list just there.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_...








...


You don't happen to have bigger copies of these, do you?
Beautiful pics!
~M


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (T.O.MATRIX)*

DADDY MUST BE SO PROUD!


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_

















There is something missing from this picture. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think its something else with a blue body and a white top.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Grinch337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinch337* »_
There is something missing from this picture. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think its something else with a blue body and a white top. 

Hahaha!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

You don't happen to have bigger copies of these, do you?
Beautiful pics!
~M

x2


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


----------



## WustyWabbit84 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the pics of the girl with the corrado? I seem to have lost the link


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

You don't happen to have bigger copies of these, do you?
Beautiful pics!
~M


Sorry Michael, no. This is where I found them.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/superzap/3603907055/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_










Nice bubble on the left...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_









I like the ass on the left!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Ah...me too...I thought u were saying something bad about it. lol


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Ah...me too...I thought u were saying something bad about it. lol

Hehe! I saying nice bubble butt on the left.... I am a sucker for bubble butts.... YUMMY!


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*

".... want to touch the heiney"


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
Nice bubble on the left... 


...one more


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VA-Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VA-Dubber* »_

...one more









YES! Can I has more?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
YES! Can I has more?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VA-Dubber)*

^^^ Very cute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VA-Dubber)*

WOW! This chick has a fantastic body.... I would tap it once, if good, would tap it many times over.... LMAO....


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*









The one on the right is pretty good! What a bubble!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

A pic from a car show last weekend, I spent half the day wiping greasy hand prints off the car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A million apologies if these are reposts:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_










Are any of these girls over 14? Seriously. They do not look over 18 at all.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgtiIII)*


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
Are any of these girls over 14? Seriously. They do not look over 18 at all. 

Shhhhhh!!!!!
Some of us have ambitions here, the second from the left is taking me to the maury show to see if I'm the baby daddy.


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Knock Sensor)*









http://jalopnik.com/261673/meg...ances


----------



## MK4 Jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_[









HOTTEST STEPHEN EVER!


----------



## rudmad (Nov 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 Jeff* »_
HOTTEST STEPHEN EVER!


YES! Proof that MKIV drivers are gay


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (lrusak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrusak* »_Does anyone know the pics of the girl with the corrado? I seem to have lost the link









???????


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rudmad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rudmad* »_
YES! Proof that MKIV drivers are gay
or that passat drivers are idiots?


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VA-Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VA-Dubber* »_

















I don't know why people, photographers, magazines, etc retouch photos, there's nothing better looking than an all natural woman. This is a prime example. Love it. More please


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Le Mans 1980


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Umm... More?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
Are any of these girls over 14? Seriously. They do not look over 18 at all. 


I didn't ask them their age.







No clue...if anyone feel it's inappropriate, I'll happily take it down.


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*



yes pleeeeze. CanI has moar!!!


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
I don't know why people, photographers, magazines, etc retouch photos, there's nothing better looking than an all natural woman. This is a prime example. Love it. More please

Because we're not 18 years old for the rest of our lives.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (smittyATL)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KARMANN_20V)*


----------



## JR007 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Why cant all women just be gorgeous.. 
at least im blessed with a very attractive peurto rican girl, I dont have a pic of her with a car in it though sorry










_Modified by JR007 at 10:34 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I _wish_ I had moar of the girl on top of this page


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_










NAH, THE ONLY questionable one is the top one. The blonde and 2 brunettes are way over 18.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Taken last weekend with a disposable camera
































^I think this one is my favorite


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FAPPITY FAP FAP (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_Take those pics down NOW 
All in favor of banning DeVIL-DOC









say I, I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's from CA, so you know he's trying hard to be cool and funny unfortunately it's not working







Unfortunately he gives the 4% of CA that's actually cool and not a bunch of try hards, a bad name.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_









I almost thought this was Evangeline Lilly (Kate on LOST)....giggity, giggity, giggity


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (modular)*


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (modular)*

Win's the favorite thread award!!


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_I just realized in another thread that it's been far too long since we did a thread involving women+cars. There was a mega thread a while ago, but it has since disappeared. Since it's Friday and I need some hotness in my life, time for round 2!
Note: Keep it clean.










muchly missed!!!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

with the exception of the 14 year old trailer park boy queens posing in front of the red eclipse, this page is full of win.


----------



## ShavedFace (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonwolfsburg)*


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

Holy damn volksforum has a lot of pictures.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*












_Modified by Phunkshon at 9:40 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









*WOW! *








I had know idea that this picture was still out there. I took that picture of my car when I attended a local 300zx club meet at a local mall many years ago. I think there is another picture of them and my car. Now I will have to see if I can find it.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonwolfsburg* »_









That is the greatest amount of clothes I have seen her in


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (90 GT-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90 GT-G60* »_
*WOW! *








I had know idea that this picture was still out there. I took that picture of my car when I attended a local 300zx club meet at a local mall many years ago. I think there is another picture of them and my car. Now I will have to see if I can find it. 

lol that's funny. find the nudes!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_That is the greatest amount of clothes I have seen her in









Name?


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_
Name?

.....wait, she has a name?? I keed, I keed. 
I don't think I have ever read her name.


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_
Name?


Allison Angel
Btw, as someone else mentioned before... 95% of her pictures are NSFW. 


_Modified by cougar at 7:46 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_
That is the greatest amount of clothes I have seen her in









Yea, but just like always, she is by herself. Also, did Sugar Daddy trade the SLK for a Z06? I'm so behind.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Allison Angel

Ask and you shall receive. Thanks.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I think I'd be wiling to be with her if she's lonely...
















EEK!!! Sorry!!!!!


_Modified by StormChaser at 1:16 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ i'm not normally a mustang fan. but could likely make and exception.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I think I'd be wiling to be with her if she's lonely...










I just wanted to quote this before someone sees what I see. That is all.


_Modified by StormChaser at 1:15 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
I just wanted to quote this before someone sees what I see. That is all.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_I just wanted to quote this before someone sees what I see. That is all.

Haha I sure do.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
I just wanted to quote this before someone sees what I see. That is all.

LULZ














From a mod no less.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

The funny part is that a Mod posted it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Umm...yeah, not sure how I didnt notice that...VERY VERY SORRY EVERYONE>>>>


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (Sortafast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sortafast* »_The funny part is that a Mod posted it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


And corrected it.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Umm...yeah, not sure how I didnt notice that...VERY VERY SORRY EVERYONE>>>>









It's OK, we were mature enough to handle it. Unlike 4 pages of hilarity that just got blackholed.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nothin wrong with a good ol nip slip now and then.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*

Funny how all the horny tards come running here after the 4 pages of Hott pics that just got shut down.


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

Mods are dropping balls on over this forum today


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_

And corrected it.

Rats. Musta been a good pic


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Enough talk. More pretty girls!


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Funny how all the horny tards come running here after the 4 pages of Hott pics that just got shut down.
















I can't lie, it was the first place I went


----------



## WustyWabbit84 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1SICKLEX)*

cant believe that thread lasted that long... anywho:


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WustyWabbit84)*

after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
either i'm getting old or gay.


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
either i'm getting old or gay.

If I want intelligent conversation, i'll talk to myself. If I want company most of these ladies will do


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.

I just want to say that, I won't argue with you being old or gay.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
either i'm getting old or gay.

so what your saying is:
hot women are unintelligent, 
you need to be married to an intelligent woman;
therefore youre marrired to an ugly woman. 
holds validity.


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

moar pics for the left girl?


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.


I don't even care what these girls names are, let alone if they are interesting to talk to. Just send em over to my place. They are not going to be able to talk anyway. " Hi, My name is Mary and I ...ugh.. Mhmmmm MmmMmmMMMMmmmmMMmMMMMMmmmmm!"
EDIT for full disclosure:
1) I don't have a pit in my basement, but wish I did
2) I objectify women on the internet. In real life I wash dishes.


_Modified by zombie_BLB at 7:38 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
either i'm getting old or gay.

Ancient Chinese Proverb:
No matter how hot she is, somebody, somewhere is sick of her sh*t.


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
I don't know why people, photographers, magazines, etc retouch photos, there's nothing better looking than an all natural woman. This is a prime example. Love it. More please

I TOTALLY AGREE!!! That azz is ridiculous...shes cute also.
I have to say the girls with the Corrados are all a pass......and yes i still own a C....is that all a C can draw.....c'mon guys/girls.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
either i'm getting old or gay.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (!millertime)*

I think you guys are missing the point...
There are about 97% "hot" chicks in this thread. IE. chicks who, with appropriate makeup and clothing, are visually attractive. About 3% of these girls look beautiful (ie. would look fine waking up in the morning sans makeup)
However, the nature of the beast is that girls who dress up in skimpy clothing and drape themselves across cars, are stereotypically...not the most engaging/involving/interesting/intelligent.
No one here is saying we wouldn't conduct mature mattress athletics with em - just saying none of these chicks could intellectually interest us for long...


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_I think you guys are missing the point...
There are about 97% "hot" chicks in this thread. IE. chicks who, with appropriate makeup and clothing, are visually attractive. About 3% of these girls look beautiful (ie. would look fine waking up in the morning sans makeup)
However, the nature of the beast is that girls who dress up in skimpy clothing and drape themselves across cars, are stereotypically...not the most engaging/involving/interesting/intelligent.
No one here is saying we wouldn't conduct mature mattress athletics with em - just saying none of these chicks could intellectually interest us for long...









Yes!
These are broads in skimpy clothing posing in front of cars for men's entertainment. Who cares if they can even speak at all?


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_I think you guys are missing the point...

No one here is saying we wouldn't conduct mature mattress athletics with em - just saying none of these chicks could intellectually interest us for long...









If they interested me for more than 4 hours, I would need to call a doctor.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Get back on topic!!!*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

I love fishnets
I love fuzzy cuffs
I love Ford GT's
3 strikes & I'm out!


----------



## Kessler (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_after a month of following this great thread i've come to one of the most sad realizations of my life: probably 95% of the girls in this thread are annoying as $hit and couldn't keep me interested in a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
either i'm getting old or gay.

I bet you would drive a Ferrari and then complain about lack of storage space. 
People don't go to strip clubs for pithy insights and intellectual banter.
So yes, there is a good chance you might be gay.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_










Wow, her face isn't doing much for me but there's something about that body that shouts perfection. Any more of her?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
Wow, her face isn't doing much for me but there's something about that body that shouts perfection. Any more of her?


Ask and you shall receive.








one more I found on the work computer.


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (GahannaKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GahannaKid* »_I love fishnets
I love fuzzy cuffs
I love Ford GT's
3 strokes & I'm out!

Fixed!


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









Perfect.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_*Get back on topic!!!*


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Ask and you shall receive.










I want MOAR!!!! That's YuMmIe!


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr_e1974)*

Nice bumcakes


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
I want MOAR!!!! That's YuMmIe!

Thats all I have.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_










gorgeous... and i think she would look better smiling. she looks like she is trying too hard to look bitchy and its not working.


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_









i like the merc wheels i mean nice headlights i mean crap im screwed





















lol


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zombie_BLB)*


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_


















Middle








Tiny waist, huge arse, brunette, gorgeous eyes. Total Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lord have mercy! 



_Modified by Galbi at 8:31 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## rudmad (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Skizzle1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skizzle1111* »_
Fixed!

LOL


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_









Those legs. I would die a slow, happy death being choked by those legs. Oh, mama!!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

























































If the chalk art violates the no nip rule, let me know and I'll pull them down.


----------



## EminiTrader (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fuquar)*

NICE (Bee Caves reporting!).......BTW, "Bone Daddy's" has the BEST chicks in town!!!















http://www.bonedaddys.com/


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EminiTrader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EminiTrader* »_NICE (Bee Caves reporting!).......BTW, "Bone Daddy's" has the BEST chicks in town!!!















http://www.bonedaddys.com/









Well check a few pages back, I posted girls from there on my bus....
tell you what, I'll make this easy for you...
http://cid-067abdc1fdaa7125.sk...nitup


----------



## EminiTrader (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
Well check a few pages back, I posted girls from there on my bus....
tell you what, I'll make this easy for you...
http://cid-067abdc1fdaa7125.sk...nitup

COOL......LOL! Great looking VDub!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*hands not on the wheels*

Driving with no hands on the wheel









would you?


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
would you?









absolutely not.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (shawshank redemption)*

oh, I don't know... those tits could give you a good time...
here.
Her hands aren't on the wheel either!








and there's always grabbing this round wheel with YOUR hands


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_









If she were the last woman on earth...I'd say the human race had a pretty good run.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*

I know i would


----------



## Hey you (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (White Jetta)*


----------



## Hey you (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (Hey you)*















i am a butt man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_would you?









Without hesitation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (tjm0852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_
Without hesitation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

on her part or yours?


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
on her part or yours? 

Her opinion matters?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*

Terrible logo/ID placement.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Round2: Pics of Women *with Cars,* show me HOTNESS



Please keep to the rules. I'd cry if this got locked.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_oh, I don't know... those tits could give you a good time...

Yea. I don't see why not.










_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









Knights of Columbus!


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_









This girl is quite the babe. She isn't an airbrushed/fully made-up girl but I definitely would buy her a drink!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (vwgtiIII)*

^totally agree, but i am not feeling the tattoos on her bosom


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_










.....some of you have become way to accustomed to air brushed pr0n chicks......or maybe my standards aren't as high as I thought....but without question I would


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_









everyday of the week and thrice on Sundays.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_Her.
Wow, just wow.










More of her!! She's a cutie


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_









very cute girl


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
I don't know why people, photographers, magazines, etc retouch photos



This is why: http://homepage.mac.com/gapodaca/digital/bikini/index.html


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (Casper-GT)*

Yeah, I'm gonna say that 99% of the pics on this page need to be deleted due to buttfloss and cameltoe. 


_Modified by butterface at 12:28 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_

This is why: http://homepage.mac.com/gapodaca/digital/bikini/index.html 

well if the woman is but ugly, then i want to know. On the other hand if she is truly beatiful retouching her photos will only mask that.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*soft naturals and a little tease*

just a little natural display... with a twist [


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_ ............... No one here is saying we wouldn't conduct mature mattress athletics with em - just saying none of these chicks could intellectually interest us for long...









It's not like this place is a subset of Mensa either to be fair to the gals.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_









What the heck is wrong with some of you? She is good looking, and might possibly have a great personality. Some of you want a piece of face plastic barbie....


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (audifans)*


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*

Girls in Seatbelts. A New Fetish!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (xafpunkerx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xafpunkerx* »_Girls in Seatbelts. A New Fetish!
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
50% dude








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








OH







YOU!


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (OOOO-A3)*

^^ Did it for **** and giggles!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (xafpunkerx)*

DUTCHMania, edit your post before the mods do. Hint: One pic is NSFW.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You're lying if you wouldn't hit Sarah Palin.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_









just to revive the Lounge Queen. She still my favorite and up to now no one has been able to come up with more pictures of her.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
just to revive the Lounge Queen. She still my favorite and up to now no one has been able to come up with more pictures of her.

I love this gal!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*restraining devices*

Do these count as seat belts? They certainly prevent forward motion
of at least part of her


----------



## MrWideTires (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: restraining devices (audifans)*

there's a car somewhere in this picture I think...


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: restraining devices (MrWideTires)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWideTires* »_there's a car somewhere in this picture I think...


Where? I am not sure I see it!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









You know, I think this girl is as pretty as anyone in this thread.
Probably no more of her, are there?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: hands not on the wheels*

How about NO seatbelt?
























_Modified by audifans at 4:38 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_DUTCHMania, edit your post before the mods do. Hint: One pic is NSFW.
huh? which one?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*

I agree with you Dutchmania, I have no clue as to what is NSFW about your posts.
I guess this is what happens when the moderator steps in.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
You know, I think this girl is as pretty as anyone in this thread.
Probably no more of her, are there?


one of my fav's aswell


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_










Winny Cooper is that you?


----------



## sntx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_
one of my fav's aswell










Ah, thanks!
Just beautiful!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (sntx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sntx* »_









Hiromi Oshima http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_huh? which one?









7th pic down.


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re:*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: restraining devices (audifans)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_









Yum, so much better than the slutty ones.
Oh and she deserves to be reposted, too.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Not sexy!









You are so truly ghey. Definitely agree with "In for pics of your wife".


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (geminimech)*









WOW! She is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (geminimech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geminimech* »_
You are so truly ghey. Definitely agree with "In for pics of your wife".

lol


----------



## nmap (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*









more!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Yum, so much better than the slutty ones.


If you saw the other pics in that 'series' you might change your mind.


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_








NOM! NOM! NOM!


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

There's just something about this innocent face that makes me want to Molly Whop it.....Classy looking girl to, don't know how classy she would look when I was done









_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
Winny Cooper is that you?



I was trying to think of her name when I saw your post, but that's EXACTLY who I thought of the moment I saw that pic.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_You're lying if you wouldn't hit Sarah Palin.









With any number of heavy blunt objects, speeding trains or anvils dropped from a great height, yes. But I wouldn't even **** her with _your_ dick.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_








WOW! She is GORGEOUS!!!









I'm not really into brunettes, and I 100% agree!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
With any number of heavy blunt objects, speeding trains or anvils dropped from a great height, yes. But I wouldn't even **** her with _your_ dick.










Way to think for yourself there, beansprout.
I wonder what CNN and Oprah have in store for you next.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
You know, I think this girl is as pretty as anyone in this thread.
Probably no more of her, are there?


I agree, very pretty.


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
Winny Cooper is that you?

Actually, THIS is Winny Cooper today:








Yeah Fred, should've committed!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Way to think for yourself there, beansprout.
I wonder what CNN and Oprah have in store for you next.









Which one told you to say that, Rush or Hannity? 
(don't bother with a witty retort, we've had our tete-a-tete, now back to tits.)


_Quote, originally posted by *Moodyblues* »_
Actually, THIS is Winny Cooper today:











Her face is remarkably similar to the pic above, but I think I kind of like the imitation one better than the 'real' Winny.


----------



## baudi26 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
I'm not really into brunettes, and I 100% agree!










Wow, What an under bite


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*blondes more your type*

well, if you don't like brunettes, how about blondes. From a bottle, from the looks of things... 









_Modified by audifans at 3:53 PM 6-23-2009_


















_Modified by audifans at 4:41 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: blondes more your type (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_well, if you don't like brunettes, how about blondes. From a bottle, from the looks of things... 









looks like a red dot to me. perhaps a redhead?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: blondes more your type (audifans)*

Redhead (ginger) > redhead (strawberry blond) > blond > brunette > jet black > fake red/blond > invisible 









edit: ok, she's no longer invisible








not bad, thanks!










_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 6:57 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*blondie*

Yes i had to fix the link and before you give me crap about this post... notice that "cars" spelled out is clearly visible in the corner.
ok, ok, back to PHOTOS of cars


















_Modified by audifans at 4:37 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: blondie (audifans)*

ENJOY


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*blondie and reconsidering brunettes*

Yes. I would



















_Modified by audifans at 10:43 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: blondie (koko12)*

My spidersense is telling me that's an airbrush.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: blondie (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_My spidersense is telling me that's an airbrush.

touche. but even if it is, it's not as much as you think if any at all.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: blondie (VDUBber91)*

I see a car


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: blondie (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

glad someone's paying attention


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (sntx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sntx* »_










Maybe its the light, but from this angle she looks like she might have been a dude at an earlier time in her life. Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that, but, you know... just not my cuppa.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sntx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
Maybe its the light, but from this angle she looks like she might have been a dude at an earlier time in her life. Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that, but, you know... just not my cuppa.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I'm going to assume that you've never seen her in playboy.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Cuteness (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_The title of this thread was to show hotness.
and sometimes cuteness is hotness









and sometimes, a nose just takes over a face.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Cuteness (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sntx* »_
I'm going to assume that you've never seen her in playboy.









can't say I'm surprised to see playboy lowering their standards...

_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
and sometimes, a nose just takes over a face.

...or quashes fragile masculinity...


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: restraining devices (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_

















this girl is disgustingly thin..and this is not a case of pointy knees either. this chick looks straight up unhealthy......


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Foxy... Floatation devices standard*

Here... is this a bit more healthy for you?
There is... a car in here somewhere 








I'm really sure I'm seeing a car. darn double vision.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (audifans)*

ROMANIAN GIRLS ARE BACK


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_









I dont like the tatoos on her chest. Actually I hate it when women put them on their chest and on their shoulder blades.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_ROMANIAN GIRLS ARE BACK









One of these things is not like the other..... but still quite hittable.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
One of these things is not like the other..... but still quite hittable.

If you're talking about the one that looks like a man, you're disgusting.







you know which one I'm talking about.....................come on you know.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (zombie_BLB)*

Edit somebody already posted a Winnie Cooper pic, so here's another.

_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
Winny Cooper is that you?

Nope the other girl is gorgeous.
Here's Winnie Cooper. Good looking but..................not leave my wife and children good.










_Modified by Rogerthat at 7:24 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
If you're talking about the one that looks like a man, you're disgusting.







you know which one I'm talking about.....................come on you know. 

Oh dear. I'm afraid that may have been the one I was talking about. I needs a bath now.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (zombie_BLB)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (DUTCHMANia)*

































nice russian site








http://tapeti.org


----------



## Kessler (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Cuteness (audifans)*

Oh jeez! look at the beak on her!

_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_Here... is this a bit more healthy for you?
There is... a car in here somewhere 








I'm really sure I'm seeing a car. darn double vision.









much, much, much healthier. thank you, good sir


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_Here... is this a bit more healthy for you?
There is... a car in here somewhere 










holy mother lay me down and call me suzie. she is gorgeous. these are the girls i find the best on here. the real girls. this one and the one in the white shirt that's been posted 50 gillion times.. yes..yes indeed.
car/girl content..
sorry if it's a repost but i havent seen her on here yet and she is def my fav.

















and jsut cuz this thread is starting to lack vw..


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
One of these things is not like the other..... but still quite hittable.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (6vdubbin9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6vdubbin9* »_

holy mother lay me down and call me suzie. she is gorgeous. these are the girls i find the best on here. the real girls. this one and the one in the white shirt that's been posted 50 gillion times.. yes..yes indeed.
car/girl content..
sorry if it's a repost but i havent seen her on here yet and she is def my fav.









Same chick!


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *6vdubbin9* »_
holy mother lay me down and call me suzie. she is gorgeous. these are the girls i find the best on here. the real girls. this one and the one in the white shirt that's been posted 50 gillion times.. yes..yes indeed.


She's not quite 100% "real"... those headlights are most certainly aftermarket







.


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Foxy... Floatation devices standard (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_







Same chick!










haha..well that explains it...
haha. megan fox..yum on screen and off. yes please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit for liking well fit aftermarket and unmolested oem headlights










_Modified by 6vdubbin9 at 11:43 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
She's not quite 100% "real"... those headlights are most certainly aftermarket







. 

They're there aren't they, that's real enough for me, it's not like they're imaginary headlights.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Cuteness (RogueTDI)*

Damn I wish I could post the girls in the Red Bull Mini today that waved at me at traffic lights.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_
They're there aren't they, that's real enough for me, it's not like they're imaginary headlights.









As a friend of mine likes to say: "If I'm touching them, they're real"


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Cuteness (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Damn I wish I could post the girls in the Red Bull Mini today that waved at me at traffic lights.








]
some of those girls a cute! some fail. they'd always show up at my shows. mad chill and fun to talk to. but never come back for the parties lol..










_Modified by 6vdubbin9 at 1:57 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*cuteness*











_Modified by audifans at 5:36 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









This deserves a bump


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bustov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bustov* »_
This deserves a bump

I prefer a hump.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I hate being at work and not being able to see all the pictures!


----------



## DuquetteRoxx (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Keep it clean my ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
If you're on here, you can drive a car.
If you can drive a car, you can look at \/agina. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DuquetteRoxx)*

Apologies if a repost...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Cuteness (6vdubbin9)*

These, well not this girl exactly, but red bull girls rolled up on me and a few guys one afternoon, after getting off the mountain in VT.
We we're on our way into the wobbly barn in Killington. These girls are *not chill*. Sure they were cute, very friendly, but yo, they need to watch Scarface, heed the word of Tony Montana, and lay off the product. These 3 chicks jump out, and within 10 seconds, they'd said "party" and redbull" 50 times each, easy. My one boy was just awestruck, couldn't even talk, they were handing out redbull and talking so fast, dude couldn't keep up. We told them where the party was at, the red roof... but they apparently had to save the world with redbull, jumped back in the MINI and rolled out. It was like baseball bat to the face marketing. Nucking Futz.

_Quote, originally posted by *6vdubbin9* »_]
some of those girls a cute! some fail. they'd always show up at my shows. mad chill and fun to talk to. but never come back for the parties lol..









On topic:


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Cuteness (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_
On topic:
http://www.1extremejeep.com/sitebuilder/images/jeep_girl_2-400x600.jpg[img] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
whoa there, that's a manface if I ever seen one.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Cuteness (JPawn1)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Cuteness (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_ok.. decision made.
I DEFINITELY know where I'm planting MY manface.









_Modified by audifans at 8:56 AM 6-26-2009_


See now, I just don't understand that at all.
I'm big into breasts, I'm just not into BIG ones.


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Hotness (audifans)*

Sexiest Woman Ever Oh and they are real!











































_Modified by xafpunkerx at 12:10 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## SSSSPSHH (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Hotness (xafpunkerx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xafpunkerx* »_they are real

and they're spectacular


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DuquetteRoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuquetteRoxx* »_
If you're on here, you can drive a car.


You fail at logical deduction.








... and I like this... so... here it is again...


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

I love this thread


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*threadbare*

I love the fact that eventually these threads that embrace those lovely curves cling so tightly.


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: cuteness (audifans)*


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: cuteness (baller)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*hotness*


----------



## Boston Chuck (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: restraining devices (MrWideTires)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWideTires* »_there's a car somewhere in this picture I think...









Please tell me you have moar?!?


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Cuteness (6vdubbin9)*


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

moar pics of donut girl.


----------



## xafpunkerx (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pdcm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdcm* »_
... and I like this... so... here it is again...


More of Dayna Delux
















































Not her but I don't care. 


























































_Modified by xafpunkerx at 9:55 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: restraining devices (Boston Chuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWideTires* »_there's a car somewhere in this picture I think...









That body is ridiculously great, and for once there's a face attached to it that doesn't look like it crawled out of a gutter on a Monday morning. Cute outfit as well.
TL;DR
Moar.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: restraining devices (nickthaskater)*

meet local hottie Little Stinky DeLuxe


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: restraining devices (cheeebs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thread


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

not a car to be seen but one of my faves....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VTECeateR)*

Another Lucy Pinder pic:


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VTECeateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTECeateR* »_*not a car to be seen* but one of my faves....









fixed fer ya:


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6ix)*

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## StanBo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (chilisickle)*

This thread has fed my screensaver well.


----------



## turbo22 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies if a repost...










_Quote, originally posted by *baller* »_









you gotta _love_ high maintenance









_Modified by turbo22 at 3:03 AM 6-29-2009_


_Modified by turbo22 at 3:04 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (sntx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sntx* »_
I'm going to assume that you've never seen her in playboy.









Your assumption is correct... but like I said... I think it was light casting a faint mustache on her upper lip or something. It was just in that shot she looked like one of those creepy Asian dude-chicks you see on COPS getting picked up in Vegas for hooking outside a 7-Eleven. 
Just sayin.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Any more? Or at least some info? She looks exactly like a friend of mine.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bikini babes*



















_Modified by audifans at 7:36 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Bikini babes (audifans)*

This is PUUUUURRFECTION

Can I has moar?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Bikini babes (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_
Can I has moar?

theres plenty of her on the last few pages.


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Bikini babes (shawshank redemption)*

Or google "Melissa Midwest" and can has moar all you want.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: cuteness (baller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baller* »_















 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Bikini babes (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_This is PUUUUURRFECTION

Can I has moar?

I'm sure she can make your eyes roll back, but if that's perfection, your standards are pretty low. If you'd said tramp perfection, then i would agree with you.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Bikini babes (xjzhx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjzhx* »_Or google "Melissa Midwest" and can has moar all you want.

That's Melissa?
Such a waste. SUCH a pretty girl...


----------



## -HighdB- (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Bikini babes (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
That's Melissa?
Such a waste. SUCH a pretty girl...


Agreed.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I hate being at work and not being able to see all the pictures!
exactly


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20VT*J4)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*

boobs. what would we do without them?


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_












_Modified by AHFlynn at 11:57 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_








]

That's sooo full of WIN I don't know what else to say.





















The "other" pic of her...well, that speaks for itself...GOT MOAR???


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure....



















_Modified by audifans at 7:18 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xafpunkerx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xafpunkerx* »_










Need more of this, please!!! That figure is














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









best girl in the thread. Shes perfect


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_Sure....











The dude with the goatee says it all... "Uhhhmmmm....NOMM NOMM NOMMMMM!!!!! Want cookie!!"


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








best girl in the thread. Shes perfect

Not for long, considering what she's eating.


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

guy on left is thinkin' with his dipstick


----------



## ZMDWEBE (Apr 8, 2007)

Isn't there supposed to be pics of some kind of vehicle in these posts? I can't see any vehicles at all


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (white rabbit)*

you are SO right.
I just can't see any vehicles because my focus is on.....
is on...
is on .... other things.


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

this thread is getting better by the day. 
That "Corvettte
girl has a smoking body, the face? ah, I'm not quite sure.
Still hot though.


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (white rabbit)*

















holy lord in heaven, the BODY on this girl!! <3


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

to bad her face makes me want to puke


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hood ornament*

Hood ornament


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_to bad her face makes me want to puke

You must have some crazy high standards for a chicks face. I think that she's kinda cute and that body more than makes up for any other flaws. I would love to see her from many more angles. 









Now THAT's a "great view"...and he's even taking a picture to remember it by. What a perv...










_Modified by mr_e1974 at 7:00 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hot legs*


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*

Best side boobage shot in the entire thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Hot legs (audifans)*


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Hot legs (Son of a B...5er!)*

That girl in the white that everyone is reposting really is amazing

but can i haz more angela sommers?
Thanks google


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Hot legs (Infiniti)*

This thread has become a great respite and rejuvinator from the daily drudgery of stock losses and work woes. Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RogueTDI at 11:33 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*and... the rear end*

All right!!!
of course, the dude with camera was shootin' pictures!!!!


























_Modified by audifans at 11:56 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Bikini babes (koko12)*











_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
I'm sure she can make your eyes roll back, but if that's perfection, your standards are pretty low. If you'd said tramp perfection, then i would agree with you.

Are you freaking kidding me, a tramp? Because of what? She is very cute, I dont know any straight guys that would kick her out of bed for eating crackers. 
Another person that dates super models. I have a bridge to sell you too. 


_Modified by tincanman99 at 3:20 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Bikini babes (tincanman99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_Are you freaking kidding me, a tramp? Because of what?

Nothing oozes class like kneeling spread eagle with your crotch hanging out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*hot back*


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Bikini babes (tincanman99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_Another person that dates super models. I have a bridge to sell you too. 

This is clearly the drivel of a mere common man who does not know the burden of being perfect.
Now, get off my internets!

(sub'd)


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Bustov)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Bustov* »_
This deserves a bump
 
And the VW gods were thankful... 
Double bump


----------



## brent245 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: hot back (audifans)*

I want to see pictures of hott girls _working_ on cars.


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Bikini babes (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
This is clearly the drivel of a mere common man who does not know the burden of being perfect.
Now, get off my internets!

(sub'd)









Drivel is what makes the world go round







.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: hot back (brent245)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brent245* »_I want to see pictures of hott girls _working_ on cars.

Actually or pretend? Because the former doesn't exist anywhere on earth.


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: hot back (DzlDub)*









Did somebody mention snorkeling


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: hot back (tincanman99)*

just wonderful


----------



## A116v (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: hot back (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_just wonderful 









I was just saying 'PERFECT'!!!!!


----------



## Boston Chuck (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










Yikes! That's the smallest technically "decent" bikini I've ever seen!








Wow... it's pretty much impossible to make any other comment about it without getting banned. I've typed and deleted about six different jokes here, so far...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Boston Chuck)*


----------



## Oldmantompkins (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Bikini babes (tincanman99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_









Are you freaking kidding me, a tramp? Because of what? She is very cute, I dont know any straight guys that would kick her out of bed for eating crackers. 
Another person that dates super models. I have a bridge to sell you too. 

_Modified by tincanman99 at 3:20 PM 7-1-2009_

Shes a porn star yo.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: hot back (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_just wonderful


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: hot back (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_just wonderful 









New desk top on the 'puter and the crackberry...that's a GREAT looking ride.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: hot back (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_just wonderful 









WOW..... I needed to re quote..!


----------



## diflow (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: hot back (B3sat16v)*

/\/\
If this was my car and that was my girlfriend I wouldnt need antidepressants.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Bikini babes (Oldmantompkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldmantompkins* »_
Shes a porn star yo.

x2


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: hot back (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_just wonderful 









I suddenly have a craving for apples. Anyone else suddenly want to eat an apple?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Bikini babes (Subwoofers)*

What an incredibly nice set of bumcakes


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: hot back (Seabird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seabird* »_
I suddenly have a craving for apples. Anyone else suddenly want to eat an apple?

Hotdog in a Bun is my visual


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: hot back (Bustov)*

If someone quotes that picture again on this page, then this whole thread is assured epic-ness...

here is something from my photos...


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_Sure....










I know this girl has the body of a goddess and I would freaking wreck it, given the chance, but doesn't her face look too much like a female version of gary coleman


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: hot back (gizmopop)*











_Modified by XClayX at 10:28 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (Boston Chuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boston Chuck* »_
Yikes! That's the smallest technically "decent" bikini I've ever seen!








..

I can show you a website.....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (zombie_BLB)*

l
_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
I can show you a website.....

well, well, do tell...


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
I can show you a website.....

You know...there's this nifty thing called a PM... Out with it, buddy. Send a link or something, Thanks In Advance.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
You know...there's this nifty thing called a PM... Out with it, buddy. Send a link or something, Thanks In Advance.









There is also a nifty little thing called google. Use the terms "Weasel" and "Wicked" and see what you get.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
There is also a nifty little thing called google. Use the terms "Weasel" and "Wicked" and see what you get.

In THAT order? LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
There is also a nifty little thing called google. Use the terms "Weasel" and "Wicked" and see what you get.

ahem... 
well, now...
I think that Carmen will do nicely


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Bikini babes (nickthaskater)*

Keep it clean, so we may have more Bush


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Bikini babes (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_Keep it clean, so we may have more Bush









Ahhh Busch...that beer brings back mamories. I mean memories.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bikini babes*


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_to bad her face makes me want to puke

Her face doesn't bother me.


----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: hot back (audifans)*

Holy F uck it's Sloan.

SOOOOOOOOO fine.......

_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*sooo fine*


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: sooo fine (audifans)*


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: sooo fine (audifans)*

















































































The coupe de grace

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*sooo fine*

I'd say those are about a size D coupe










_Modified by audifans at 11:01 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: sooo fine (1SICKLEX)*


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: sooo fine (XClayX)*

voted best thread eVar!!!


----------



## Bonfire (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## kyleoneal (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: hot back (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_just wonderful 









i suggest this picture be put on every page so i know when i click next page, its worth it at the very least.


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: hot back (kyleoneal)*

LOL. That's funny she would end up in here. She lives up the street from me, I see her all the time at work and at the Y. Pornstar fo sho.


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: hot back (89glwiththat)*

woord?
she fuken in the camaro or something?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
Any more? Or at least some info? She looks exactly like a friend of mine.

I got it from this set
http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...17731/


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Bikini babes (nickthaskater)*

okay okay...someone haz to kno the name of this girl!!
Id post the same pic again as everyone else but will do this for varietal sake


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: hot back (89glwiththat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89glwiththat* »_ LOL. That's funny she would end up in here. She lives up the street from me, I see her all the time at work and at the Y. Pornstar fo sho. 


Could I get an approximate address for, um... for curiosity sake? _I wonder if she will fit in my trunk...._


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: hot back (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
Could I get an approximate address for, um... for curiosity sake? _I wonder if she will fit in my trunk...._ 

I don't know, but I'm sure you could fit a lot in her trunk.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*hot back*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: hot back (kyleoneal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyleoneal* »_
i suggest this picture be put on every page so i know when i click next page, its worth it at the very least.

I agree, I would say that there is a God and that perfection exists too.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: hot back (89glwiththat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89glwiththat* »_ LOL. That's funny she would end up in here. She lives up the street from me, I see her all the time at work and at the Y. Pornstar fo sho. 









Is she a real pornstar? Whats her name?


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: hot back (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









More please, more!


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: hot back (kyleoneal)*

She's got a future behind her!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: hot back (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









Why is the bottom half cut off?








Oh, and we need that girl's name that's next to the Camaro. Please.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*hot back*

ok...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrianGriffin* »_Holy F uck it's Sloan.

SOOOOOOOOO fine.......


you know i didn't even realize it was until you said that!


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: hot back (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_

Oh, and we need that girl's name that's next to the Camaro. Please.
















Was mentioned a few pages back... Melissa Midwest


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: hot back (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_
Why is the bottom half cut off?
























Well, I was concerned about pushing the limits.
you can see the whole thing here
http://www.bikinicarbabes.com/...id=11


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: hot back (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_ok...









A Ford Tempo? Sheesh, thats sorta odd for the back drop to an "ass pants" shot.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: hot back (BrianGriffin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrianGriffin* »_Holy F uck it's Sloan....


Sloan? Who dat?
You don't mean from Ferris Bueller?
That isn't Mia Sara.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

_Modified by audifans at 10:28 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: hot back (tincanman99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_
Is she a real pornstar? Whats her name?

Melissa Midwest more softcore type stuff unless its changed in the past 2 years or so


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: hot back*











_Modified by audifans at 10:55 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: hot back (audifans)*


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: hot back (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
Melissa Midwest more softcore type stuff unless its changed in the past 2 years or so 

Softcore has never been the case.
I'd definitely hit it--twice. Love the natural girls.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: hot back (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Sloan? Who dat?


Think he means Sloan from Entourage: (and yes it is her Emmanuelle Chriqui)
(Hey lookit that...car content


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*sweet*


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: sweet (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









Well... I guess the cankle socks do go with that era of Ferrari....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*just hot*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: hot back (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
Think he means Sloan from Entourage...


Ah, never seen it.


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: hands not on the wheels (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
What the heck is wrong with some of you? She is good looking, and might possibly have a great personality. Some of you want a piece of face plastic barbie.... 

and its a crapy cellphone pic.. my girlfriend works as a makeup artist and you would all be surprised at all the before and after pics...some girls are just ugly in person and somehow hot in pictures...


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: sweet (audifans)*

She must be absolutely tiny. The hood line comes up to her belly button. Not complaining just saying.

_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*sweet*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: sweet (audifans)*

^ you forgot her ass.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: sweet (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









Krasavitsa!!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: sweet (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_^ you forgot her ass.









I like small asses <3 
Her face on the other hand.../just keeps looking at ass instead


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: sweet (Vrucizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrucizzy* »_She must be absolutely tiny. The hood line comes up to her belly button. Not complaining just saying.


This actually would be her redeeming quality; either that, or the Hooters outfits just dont do it for me (which means they are probably serving their intended purpose).
Enough talk, moar pics!



























































_Modified by RogueTDI at 1:02 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## CarGuru916 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: just hot (audifans)*

Shes not perfect but this would be right up there for me with taking a C6.3 AMG around the ring for a hot lap, solo pilot.


----------



## blue_16v (Oct 6, 2003)

*women & Cars*

washing HER car...


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: women & Cars (blue_16v)*


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: women & Cars (Dagabond)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: women & Cars (Dagabond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dagabond* »_











Oh, Lawdy.
If that was food, it'd be a Georgia peach!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: women & Cars (audifans)*

lets keep this thread going!!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: women & Cars ([email protected])*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (TaaT)*

crubbage on the wheels?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (redsoxreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsoxreturns* »_crubbage on the wheels?

wow.
THAT's where you are looking... Good eye.
I couldn't get my vision off her... ankles.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (audifans)*

Just another Paris Hilton wannabe if you ask me.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (VikingVR6GTI)*

yes... mmmm
well, I'll wannabe hittin' it, if only for a night in a Hilton knockoff


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: sweet (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_
This actually would be her redeeming quality; either that, or the Hooters outfits just dont do it for me (which means they are probably serving their intended purpose).
Enough talk, moar pics!










I like this! Got more photos....?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (redsoxreturns)*

yes, I didnt see it.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_
wow.
THAT's where you are looking... Good eye.
I couldn't get my vision off her... ankles.
...

I actually immediately noticed the "crubbage" and then forgot all about it, what with the view and all.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: sweet (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
I like this! Got more photos....?

Sorry, just google imaged it. I dont know any of these girls... to my shame.


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: women & Cars (Dagabond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dagabond* »_










wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: sweet (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_
Sorry, just google imaged it. I dont know any of these girls... to my shame.

Her body is just perfect... I was hoping you had found a jackpot with pictures of this gal... LOL!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Moar VWs...


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Any more of her? She's...yummy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4BlackBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (chucchinchilla)*

http://www.webridestv.com/phot...65746


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Moar VWs...









Not bad... I like that MKIV!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

N ot bad, but needs a few more


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Cheeseburger or not, she's cute.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_Cheeseburger or not, she's cute.

The smile is cute, the body seems nice, but I cannot see the rest of the face with them huge sunglasses...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Agreed, definitely a cutie...but a tad skinny for my tastes...


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Agreed, definitely a cutie...but a tad skinny for my tastes... 

Not skinny enough for me (talking strictly ideals).


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
Not skinny enough for me (talking strictly ideals). 

that chick is fairly tall 5'8, 5'10 ish... and looks like she weighs a buck 20... 


_Modified by dunhamjr at 12:57 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
that chick is fairly tall 5'8, 5'10 ish... and looks like she weighs a buck 20... 
i guess this is more your style, since that chick wasnt skinny enough for your 'ideal'


Skinny or meat on the bones, things change over time.
caption of original photo
"Ladies coming from prayer meeting.. 1930 Chevrolet Sedan"










_Modified by ashi at 11:55 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dunhamjr)*

You know you would!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Agreed, definitely a cutie...but a tad skinny for my tastes... 

You see skinny, I see _flexible_.















Dave


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
that chick is fairly tall 5'8, 5'10 ish... and looks like she weighs a buck 20... 
i guess this is more your style, since that chick wasnt skinny enough for your 'ideal'

More like these:
_Edit...all pics msut have automotive content. _
Granted, the girl in question was wearing a lot more clothing which could easily change things if it were pared down. Really though, I'm not quite sure why you're getting uppity about it.










_Modified by StormChaser at 2:42 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
You see skinny, I see _flexible_.















Dave

You mean like "this"?


















_Modified by ashi at 11:54 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

ALL pics must have automotive content, not just hot girls... keep it on topic.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









i cant be the only one to think that this is hot? you can keep all your top heavy chicks leaning under bonnets pretending to know what they are doing or in skimpy whatevers, id love to see a little more?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i cant be the only one to think that this is hot? you can keep all your top heavy chicks leaning under bonnets pretending to know what they are doing or in skimpy whatevers, id love to see a little more?

Reminds me too much of some Dennis Rodman-Chris Tucker hybrid.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i cant be the only one to think that this is hot? you can keep all your top heavy chicks leaning under bonnets pretending to know what they are doing or in skimpy whatevers, id love to see a little more?

I guess the problem is 
1. to keep the grease off, too much clothing has to stay on
2. They are hot all right, because it's hot under all that clothing


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i cant be the only one to think that this is hot? you can keep all your top heavy chicks leaning under bonnets pretending to know what they are doing or in skimpy whatevers, id love to see a little more?

She owns (yes, owns) a car shop north of Montreal. The cadillac and Jeep (or is it AMC?) pictured are both hers. 
The shop is called La Shop (so very french!) and is located in Mascouche, Qc.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i cant be the only one to think that this is hot? you can keep all your top heavy chicks leaning under bonnets pretending to know what they are doing or in skimpy whatevers, id love to see a little more?

Yes you can, that girl is not attractive to me at all. She's tall and thin, looks like "she's got a purty mouth", but thats about it for me.
But, I suppose its nice to want something you can't have... kinda like this...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i cant be the only one to think that this is hot? you can keep all your top heavy chicks leaning under bonnets pretending to know what they are doing or in skimpy whatevers, id love to see a little more?

hmmm.
this works


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
Yes you can, that girl is not attractive to me at all. She's tall and thin, looks like "she's got a purty mouth", but thats about it for me.
But, I suppose its nice to want something you can't have... kinda like this...











Why do I suspect all 4 of them have been "had"...


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Why do I suspect all 4 of them have been "had"...
















and that's "had" in the biblical sense... right???


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_










"Don't just stand there taking pictures! Call an ambulance!!!"


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
Yes you can, that girl is not attractive to me at all. She's tall and thin, looks like "she's got a purty mouth", but thats about it for me.
But, I suppose its nice to want something you can't have... kinda like this...










Reminds me of this


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The topic title said Hotness not Skankness.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DurtyBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurtyBunny* »_
"Don't just stand there taking pictures! Call an ambulance!!!"









Ahem.. don't just stand there.... 
Do Me!


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*

this thread rocks! some additions:
































*updated broken links


_Modified by nsingh9 at 1:46 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_
Ahem.. don't just stand there.... 
Do Me!









Did that car just hit her or something?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

i hope these are tclworthy


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Why do I suspect all 4 of them have been "had"...

















They are like the TV show, "Deadliest Catch"


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_this thread rocks! some additions:


























Well, hot damn!!


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*




















_Modified by nsingh9 at 12:33 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_
Did that car just hit her or something?









Nah. I hit it. What can I say--I'm a big man.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_

















_Modified by nsingh9 at 12:33 AM 7-8-2009_









Bravo


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*melons*

just too delicious...
like low hanging fruit


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_









oh....my....god


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_So, you have to be skinny, and have professional pics with imports, or can it be any way? 


































i love curvy chics like this. she looks like my wife. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















this shot is freakin cool. whoever took this just rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

^^^^ I agree very nicely done


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_i1hh4Am_4
I almost bought a car


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_i1hh4Am_4
I almost bought a car










Hahaha. Downey. Haha. No shame.







I dont think they were jiggling quite enough. Looks like some salesman's sisters in law or something.







Either that or some local bar floozies. But they seem at least somewhat "talented..."










_Modified by RogueTDI at 12:30 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (om617952)*

*PornstaR!







*


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*

Get that off of here before it gets locked


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bustov)*

WTF is this isht?


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_

















_Modified by nsingh9 at 12:33 AM 7-8-2009_

Aria Giovanni. All natural. My favorite adult model. Spank-o-riffic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_
and that's "had" in the biblical sense... right???










Yes.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Yes.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










can we get more pics of this car?


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

found some, Alex Roy shoulda did this to his M5


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: women & Cars (Dagabond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dagabond* »_ 









i've always thought Jessica Canizales is







!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*foxy*

and yes... there is a car in the background (hood up)


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: foxy (ashi)*

























note the Delta Evo in the backgroun










_Modified by Deltac at 3:57 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: foxy (Deltac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deltac* »_
























note the Delta Evo in the backgroun









invisible?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: foxy (shawshank redemption)*

impatient are we?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: foxy (Deltac)*

ooooooooooo well worth the wait. thanks


----------



## Vroom (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















That's just F'ing HOT!!!


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Vroom)*


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbojettamk4)*


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Bikini babes (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_okay okay...*someone haz to kno the name of this girl*!!











She's soo HOTT she's deserving of another quote.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_









Kinda reminds me of this one time on 50DM Strasse in Kasierslautern. Wait, misuse of government property...what?!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Kinda reminds me of this one time on 50DM Strasse in Kasierslautern. *Wait, misuse of government property...what?!* 

No...No...No. You've got it wrong. It's a PR "Photo op" to be used for "boosting morale".








***Edited for spelling.










_Modified by mr_e1974 at 11:51 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if a repost:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

^^ front shot plz, kthnxbye ^^


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Sorry if a repost:









NEVER apologize for posting this girls (insert body part here).
I havent seen this one. But as a smart man above said (quoting an even smarter man







) - someone HAZ to know the name of this girl!!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Okay, that's pretty much perfect.


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

^^ Could be a budda face...


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (T.O.MATRIX)*

ford gt love...


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (T.O.MATRIX)*

Now I KNOW I've seen the chick on the right erm...elsewhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
ahh yes, Cassia Riley...so damn hot...and Everlast gets to tap that

dude...you need to pull the second image off!!!! (NSFW!!!!!)
Unless you like destroying threads....


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
dude...you need to pull the second image off!!!! (NSFW!!!!!)
Unless you like destroying threads....










Yeah. She's giving the camera a little lip, no?


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

*final warning with this thread or to the blackhole*


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

_Quote »_









Perfect petite little body


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboSnaab* »_
Perfect petite little body 

Absolutely agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Sonya Blade from Mortal Kombat, under the hood----


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Kinda reminds me of this one time on 50DM Strasse in Kasierslautern. Wait, misuse of government property...what?!

Nope, my property.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
dude...you need to pull the second image off!!!! (NSFW!!!!!)
Unless you like destroying threads....









Great, seeing as how I only quoted the pics, why not tell that to the OP?

_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_
Nope, my property.









The girl or the 2.5?


_Modified by EdRacer71 at 4:47 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Great, seeing as how I only quoted the pics, why not tell that to the OP?
_Modified by EdRacer71 at 4:47 PM 7-9-2009_

the OP either _did_ get rid of the pics, or the very very patient mods on this forum did it already.
It doesn't take a blind man to see that that pic was not suitable for the forum...


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
the OP either _did_ get rid of the pics, or the very very patient mods on this forum did it already.
It doesn't take a blind man to see that that pic was not suitable for the forum...

i initially posted the pic, i didn't see the NSFW until after. All fixed & the mod was very nice on keeping this going.
So... Back on track


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

I missed an inappropriate pic? damn! At least someone could post a link


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rich!* »_*final warning with this thread or to the blackhole*

Mods, I appreciate your patience with this thread. A LOT of hotness has been able to shine because of it.

NOTE TO POSTERS: Stop posting trash; just because your dirty skank has a car behind her doesn't mean she belongs here. Keep it classy. Please.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
Mods, I appreciate your patience with this thread. A LOT of hotness has been able to shine because of it.

NOTE TO POSTERS: Stop posting trash; just because your dirty skank has a car behind her doesn't mean she belongs here. Keep it classy. Please.

One Man's dirty skank is another man's... uh... never mind.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (geofftii2002)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_










me love some Cassia Riley aka Douchebag Everlast's wife......

how bout some Jana Cova with a Maserati?
_edit: top was see through and had visible nips_
Tim Couch's wife Heather Kozar and her Shelby.









_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 5:37 AM 7-10-2009_


_Modified by StormChaser at 8:36 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
me love some Cassia Riley aka Douchebag Everlast's wife......


same here...had to find one clean shot of her after the others got taken down!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
how bout some Jana Cova with a Maserati?


Jana Cova is yummy

















_Modified by StormChaser at 8:37 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

GUYS! HELLO?! No see through tops with visible nips...seriously...think before you post...look CLOSELY at the pics...make sure nothing is visible...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Now I KNOW I've seen the chick on the right erm...elsewhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Care to share where? She has incredible hips...


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

thats Tamara Ecclestone...



_Modified by VW...vw...wv...WV at 7:52 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*

Former F1 driver Jacques Laffite's daughter Margot:


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
oh....my....god

yeah....ummmmmmmmm....that azz is ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









Cheeseburger, STAT!


----------



## HH2PDX (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (smittyATL)*

A little different but I saw it today and decided to mix things up


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









I would normally call for a cheeseburger, but she looks healthy and really cute, just that she's petite. 

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_









I'm in awe! Definitely one of the best in this thread!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Care to share where? She has incredible hips... 

by the way he said it, im guessing porn. 
and what hips????? theyre flat as can be.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DzlDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DzlDub* »_
I'm in awe! Definitely one of the best in this thread!
 hmmm, i don't see it, but the car is cool.


----------



## hiegear2 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: sooo fine (hoodwinkvr6)*

Because of this








we have this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: sooo fine (hiegear2)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_
thats Tamara Ecclestone...


so let's see more of her!!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: sooo fine (hiegear2)*


So nice she's shown twice...


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

^ can't show her too much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Photoshop?? hehehehe










_Modified by RogueTDI at 1:31 AM 7-11-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think so? It was straight from somebody's motorsport album on Flickr (and the only pic worth posting)


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_









Awesome pic! It is now my wallpaper, and it's girlfriend approved!


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: sooo fine (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
So nice she's shown twice...



Isn't this her too?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: sooo fine (crannky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crannky* »_
Isn't this her too?


In a word...YES. You can NEVA have enough of that.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: sooo fine (mr_e1974)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: sooo fine (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_









Wow! pretty ass


----------



## MrWideTires (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: sooo fine (hiegear2)*

Here is krispy kreme girl saying Hi to nasioc's OT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMYoJGYPuFY


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's hers


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: sooo fine (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_

























This girl is WOW!


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: sooo fine (B3sat16v)*










WTF is that creature on the left. She is horrifying. Looks like Marilyn Manson's face with blond hair.


_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 10:01 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mill3niumThr33* »_WTF is that creature on the left. She is horrifying.

A Mercedes Zetros.


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: sooo fine (MrWideTires)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWideTires* »_Here is krispy kreme girl saying Hi to nasioc's OT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMYoJGYPuFY


Carstuckgirls.com is more arousing than that.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: sooo fine (Knock Sensor)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: sooo fine (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_








... 

At first I was turned off, then I most definitely wasnt...


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_It's hers









It's a Mann baby


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: sooo fine (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_
Wow! pretty ass

























ah yes, these remind me of the epic "grid girl" thread of about two years ago, before it was locked
more please


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## ChristpherWa1ken (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: sooo fine (Mill3niumThr33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mill3niumThr33* »_









WTF is that creature on the left. She is horrifying. *Looks like Marilyn Manson's face with blond hair.*
_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 10:01 AM 7-13-2009_

I lol'ed really hard at that...


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: sooo fine (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_


new wallpaper ftw


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_











Left front, yes please...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_









Plywood ass and cheeseball Vette conversion...


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Left front, yes please... 

yes. was just about to ask for more of her.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Plywood ass and cheeseball Vette conversion...


???







Ass AND car look good to me? Ass better than car...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Found more of e30 M3 hottie!
I know one of these was posted, but not sure about the rest of them.
I wish everyone had the common decency to post their pictures numberically...

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: sooo fine (VRblahhh)*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_Found more of e30 M3 hottie!
I know one of these was posted, but not sure about the rest of them.
I wish everyone had the common decency to post their pictures numberically...


























YES. POST OF THE CENTURY


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*

Some more, This girl, the Lounge Queen and the other silver M3 girl are just insane.


----------



## MkIII98JettaGT (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: sooo fine (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_

















Kim Kardashian... yes please







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: sooo fine (MkIII98JettaGT)*

Man, her rear has more horizontal reach than her front!


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_ 










i can't believe it's so round. it's like, out there


----------



## az__quattro (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rich!* »_
i can't believe it's so disproportionate. it's like, out there

fixed


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*

OMG Becky like her butt is sooooooo BIG (cue my favorite remake of Baby Got Back by Richard Cheese)


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_ 









I turned around and I saw her butt and I _jizzed-in-my-pants!_


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubFan32)*


----------



## sudden_970 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: sooo fine (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_ 

















The things id to to Kim..


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: sooo fine (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_ 










Needed to be quoted one more time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

New (ahem) porta pic?








To qualify this statement, I should preface it that I married an alt-model, who's a fashion editor and fellow artist: Whore Island and Douche with Camera Inlet are doing well for themselves.


----------



## the road racer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: sooo fine (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_ 

















Soooooo nice, want to touch the hiney!!!!!!


----------



## the road racer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_










ohhhh I have very dirty naughty thoughts right now


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

There aren't many things that's distract me from looking at that M3, but WOW!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

OMG M3 girl = perfection!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

NEED NAME NOW PLEASE!!!


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm in love with the E30 M3 girl...


----------



## Tictac12 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*

Red M3 Girl >>> Everyone else




















_Modified by Spectral at 6:49 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Spectral)*

Yeah, when I first saw them, I







then returned here instantly to share...
I don't even know what ones I've posted now, or how many there even are yet?
















EDIT:
not sure if these are repeats with different numbers, but I think you'll all let it slide...















Final32, Final33, Final34, and Final35 don't have anything to do with cars, but David is one lucky SOB.


_Modified by deucestudios at 7:54 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

super sexy!


----------



## chris.roland (Jul 15, 2009)

All very nice, both the cars and the babes... Shame they don't seem to come together...


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Tictac12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tictac12* »_









For some reason I'd love to see more of this.
Oh, and M3Girl is...







to say the least! Now it will be _hard_ to study for my exams tomorrow...


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (chris.roland)*

skyline love...


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lupo TDI)*

still no name for this sexiness?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*

WOW! @ Red Beemer Girl.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Nice.... Jaguar got Elle Macpherson to "show off" the new XJ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_still no name for this sexiness?









Apparently M3 Girl, I dunno, I just "came across" the pictures on another forum. 
Oh, and on topic edit: 










_Modified by deucestudios at 2:46 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_
Apparently M3 Girl, I dunno, I just "came across" the pictures on another forum. 

She has a name. It was mentioned pages back. If I remember correctly she likes men a lot.


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tictac12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tictac12* »_









moar of this


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Justinburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinburg* »_
moar of this


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_












cigs can really ruin an otherwise cute chick


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_
cigs can really ruin an otherwise cute chick









some people say the same about tattoos and piercings.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
some people say the same about tattoos and piercings. 

_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
some people say the same about tattoos and piercings. 

_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
some people say the same about tattoos and piercings. 

_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
some people say the same about tattoos and piercings.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_
cigs can really ruin an otherwise cute chick









or make them hotter.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*

Probably shouldn't be driving with that roll cage without a helmet, either.


----------



## az__quattro (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_
cigs can really ruin an otherwise cute chick









nevermind the cigs, but the massive stains on her skin are not attractive.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (az__quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *az__quattro* »_
nevermind the cigs, but the massive stains on her skin are not attractive.









+1
I am all for a little ink but yeah...that's a bit much.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*

here is another one, but still no name. All the lounge favorite women seem to come with no name.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_
+1
I am all for a little ink but yeah...that's a bit much. 

Yeah, or those huge hipster earrings.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
Yeah, or those huge hipster earrings.


I think locally they call them Gauges??


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Tattoos + cigarettes = deadwood http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Next!
Making this thread a wetdream again...........











_Modified by White Jetta at 8:26 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

I think locally they call them Gauges??


That's just in reference to the size


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (White Jetta)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
Yeah, or those huge hipster earrings.

*plugs


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_









_Modified by White Jetta at 8:26 PM 7-15-2009_


What's this girls name??


----------



## preview099 (Mar 26, 2008)

wish i knew


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (whiteboy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteboy1* »_

What's this girls name??

I would guess it's Peaches.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
some people say the same about tattoos and piercings. 

I say that about all 3.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
That's just in reference to the size


Dunno, the "kids" here all just call them "gauges", not ".12 gauges" or whatever...


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_
+1
I am all for a little ink but yeah...that's a bit much. 

I love a painted girl, but her choice of two giant flowers on the side of her neck... ruins it. It just overwhelms her face and everything else.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Corbic)*

More of Emmanuelle chriqui


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_More of Emmanuelle chriqui


"damn e, what'd you do, roofie her up?"


----------



## tofumonkey (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









something korean guys?


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tofumonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tofumonkey* »_








something korean guys?

That's just a dude with long hair








It's called _sarcasm_


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (compy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compy222* »_
"damn e, what'd you do, roofie her up?"

what?


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tofumonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tofumonkey* »_








something korean guys?

Fail. 

_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_here is another one, but still no name. All the lounge favorite women seem to come with no name.










WIN!


----------



## ACmil (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow,I ***** love this thread !!


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
Dunno, the "kids" here all just call them "gauges", not ".12 gauges" or whatever...


That's because they're idiots. Street slang terms are fine. . . Slang derived from pure ignorance drives me nuts. 
People put studs, rings, plugs, or flesh tunnels in their ears. Gauges (AWG) are a unit of measurement for those. The highest unit being a 00 (double zero). That "plug" appears to be larger than a 00. So it might be referred to as a "half-inch plug." Gauging can also be a verb, used to refer to the act of stretching a piercing to a larger gauge.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (ACmil)*


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (nsingh9)*

she's definitely pumping my pedals









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*

Wow, Trabi girl is hot, too!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*

I needed more of the Trabi girl and found more, too!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Searched for Trabant girl but could only find this.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tofumonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tofumonkey* »_








something korean guys?

Gotta love Kum-hos!


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (smittyATL)*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









 

Nice!


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

Here is my contribution, hopefully not a repost..


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*




























_Modified by audifans at 10:40 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_here is another one, but still no name. All the lounge favorite women seem to come with no name.










She's on Deal or No Deal (is that show still on?)
Original thread is here: http://www.s14.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28840


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cramer)*

Megan Abrigo
Deal or no Deal: Briefcase #6
I want a ****ing bagel
thanks cramer. 









_Modified by deucestudios at 3:32 PM 7-16-2009_


_Modified by deucestudios at 3:47 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_Megan Abrigo
Deal or no Deal: Briefcase #6
I want a ****ing bagel


You get 1,000 bagels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ShavedFace (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

I love this girl.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ShavedFace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShavedFace* »_I love this girl.


















im sorry but damn, she needs a hamburger, steak and fries, a few protein shakes and whatever else is needed in order to get her to pick up a few pounds. she wouldnt need to bring a knife to a knife fight, she could use those knees and elbows. all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal.


----------



## ShavedFace (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
im sorry but damn, she needs a hamburger, steak and fries, a few protein shakes and whatever else is needed in order to get her to pick up a few pounds. she wouldnt need to bring a knife to a knife fight, she could use those knees and elbows. all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal. 

Sooooo.... All talk aside... Would ya?


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ShavedFace)*

I would...but I'm skinny and bony too - so it'd be like kindling...and sh_t would catch fire...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
im sorry but damn, she needs a hamburger, steak and fries, a few protein shakes and whatever else is needed in order to get her to pick up a few pounds. she wouldnt need to bring a knife to a knife fight, she could use those knees and elbows. all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal. 

I love how everyone tolerates people spewing crap like this about skinny girls, but god forbid someone say a chick is too fat. 
If you like fatties, fine, there are plenty of people out there who like girls who are skinny as well.


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ShavedFace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShavedFace* »_
Sooooo.... All talk aside... Would ya?









I'd touch it with my peepee


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
im sorry but damn, she needs a hamburger, steak and fries, a few protein shakes and whatever else is needed in order to get her to pick up a few pounds. she wouldnt need to bring a knife to a knife fight, she could use those knees and elbows. all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal. 

There are fat girls, there are skinny girls, there are thick girls and their are lean toned girls. Get over yourself.
That girl is hot, skinny or otherwise.
And yes, you would.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_ all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal. 

When was the last time you were outside?
Seeing a girl that might need to put on a little weight is far more refreshing than the morbidly obese reality that surrounds us.
But maybe I'm alone.

:edit: Okay... apparently, I'm not alone... and I should finish reading threads before posting.










_Modified by Surf Green at 7:27 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
im sorry but damn, she needs a hamburger, steak and fries, a few protein shakes and whatever else is needed in order to get her to pick up a few pounds. she wouldnt need to bring a knife to a knife fight, she could use those knees and elbows. all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal. 

She probably eats a lot of meals. She probably has a fast metabolism and cannot gain weight. She probably just eats enough to keep her going. She could probably even eat more than YOU. 
I think she is fine! I have dated from slightly thicker girls to skinny girls and I do not have a problem with the one pictured. 
You must like the girls with all the whale grease on them...


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ShavedFace)*









Looks like she is taking a squirt on the back of the car.


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*

edit, beat to it! 
Peeing on the spare


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_If you like fatties, fine, there are plenty of people out there who like girls who are skinny as well. 

Skinny girls rule. A girl being over 100 lbs is a dealbreaker. As far as I'm concerned, that "skinny" girl above could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## ballsoffire (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
im sorry but damn, she needs a hamburger, steak and fries, a few protein shakes and whatever else is needed in order to get her to pick up a few pounds. she wouldnt need to bring a knife to a knife fight, she could use those knees and elbows. all joking aside, seriously, good lord, eat a meal. 

Agreed. She looks like she has been a prisoner in a dead camp. More than likely anorexic.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*

The girl above is Alessandra Ambrosio... a brazilian Victoria's Secret model...
I think she has always looked like that...
edit: there should be a rule, no more than three posts without a pcture attached...

























_Modified by gizmopop at 10:31 AM 7-17-2009_


_Modified by gizmopop at 10:32 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*sleek and lovely*


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_ 









_Modified by audifans at 10:40 AM 7-16-2009_

Want to touch......


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: sleek and lovely (ashi)*


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

sorry if these are reposts.
















found here:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4449066


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*bird's eye view*


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: sleek and lovely (Bazooka)*









back when LiLo was hot


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ballsoffire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ballsoffire* »_
Agreed. She looks like she has been a prisoner in a dead camp. More than likely anorexic.

You clearly have no idea what anorexia can look like. She is in no way anorexic looking.
Go pop in a Google search for "anorexic girl" and you'll get your realities sorted pretty quickly.


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
You clearly have no idea what anorexia can look like. She is in no way anorexic looking.
Go pop in a Google search for "anorexic girl" and you'll get your realities sorted pretty quickly.


Funny, I did that and a picture of the girl we are discussing came up.


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









Win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_
Win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed x1,000
She...is...GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grey Mouser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grey Mouser* »_
Funny, I did that and a picture of the girl we are discussing came up.










She didn't come up when I did that search, but regardless, compare her to 95% of the other girls that show up in that search, and you'll get the point I was making.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
She didn't come up when I did that search, but regardless, compare her to 95% of the other girls that show up in that search, and you'll get the point I was making. 

She still is too thin. IMO anyway. Not that I like fat chicks or anything but when you can see ribs and you can wrap your entire hand around their thigh...that's way too skinny. Again...IMO.
This, for instance, is IMO just about PERFECT:










_Modified by VikingVR6GTI at 2:08 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: sleek and lovely (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










"Ooooooohhhh yeeeessssss!!! "










_Modified by RogueTDI at 12:21 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_
She still is too thin. IMO anyway. Not that I like fat chicks or anything but when you can see ribs and you can wrap your entire hand around their thigh...that's way too skinny. Again...IMO.
This, for instance, is IMO just about PERFECT:
http://www.carstuckgirls.com/h...8.jpg


Umm...Her body is really no different from the girl in question, aside from her having giant tits. Hell, just look at her waist. As far as thighs go, they're pretty much dead even. Also, there are no ribs to be seen on girl in question.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
Umm...Her body is really no different from the girl in question, aside from her having giant tits. Hell, just look at her waist. As far as thighs go, they're pretty much dead even. Also, there are no ribs to be seen on girl in question. 

Ummm.....no. Her thighs actually have some meat to them. The "girl in question" has none. Yes, the waist is tiny on the one I posted, but look at her arms and her legs. WAY different. I can't believe you're comparing the two! And yes, there are ribs showing. Big time. Also when you can plainly make out the entire shoulder blade on a girl's back...that's too skinny. AGAIN IMO.


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*

The girl in question is paid by Victoria's Secret to not eat cheeseburgers. Can't remember her name but I've seen her in their catalogs that the girlfriend has stacks of







.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mill3niumThr33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mill3niumThr33* »_The girl in question is paid by Victoria's Secret to not eat cheeseburgers. Can't remember her name but I've seen her in their catalogs that the girlfriend has stacks of







.

Exactly. She's MODEL thin. And to me, that's just too thin. I dunno. Maybe it's because I am the father of 2 little girls that I feel models are too thin? I just think it misrepresents what is "attractive" and/or "ideal". And her name is on the previous page.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: just hot (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









GET YOUR EFFING FEAT OF MY CAR!!.....oh and take your dress off.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_
I just think it misrepresents what is "attractive" and/or "ideal". 

if _it_ wasnt ideal and/or attractive, victoria secret wouldnt have hired her.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
if _it_ wasnt ideal and/or attractive, victoria secret wouldnt have hired her. 

Disagreed. It's what companies have forced upon us as ideal and/or attractive. 
Attractice is all a matter of opinion (which I continually have pointed out in every single post on this subject) and that_ *IMO*_ is NOT attractive.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*

ok. but im pretty sure you are heavily outnumbered.
victoria secret models>>>>>lane bryant models.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_
Disagreed. It's what companies have forced upon us as ideal and/or attractive. 
Attractice is all a matter of opinion (which I continually have pointed out in every single post on this subject) and that_ *IMO*_ is NOT attractive. 

We get it, you're morally superior to all of us who like thin, model-esque girls that show a hint of rib and have small thighs. 
FYI, I've always liked skinny girls. My first crush back in Kindergarten was a toothpick.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
We get it, you're morally superior to all of us who like thin, model-esque girls that show a hint of rib and have small thighs. 
FYI, I've always liked skinny girls. My first crush back in Kindergarten was a toothpick. 

Never said I was morally superior at all. Just voicing my opinion. Like I made clear in EVERY SINGLE ONE of my posts!! 
And no, I'm not talking Lane Bryant model type either. There is a happy medium between model thin and fat, you know.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_

And no, I'm not talking Lane Bryant model type either.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*

I'm with VikingVR6GTI all the way on this one. Of course, this is all a personal matter of taste, but I also don't find stick figures attractive. I want a body I can enjoy and not break. The girls at the beginning of this thread are more my style. Hot pinups with beautiful curves and not done up like a barbie doll.
I like my coffee hot and strong, like I like my women, hot and strong... with a spoon in them.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how about quit bitching about it, people have different taste get over it


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
I like my coffee hot and strong, like I like my women, hot and strong... with a spoon in them.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

_Modified by Bazooka at 3:55 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

^ kinda stirring, in a kinky madmax kinda way

PS: Way too much opining in this thread. To each their own. Darwin wins.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_









Anyone want to help her find what she's looking for?


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_note to poster
Take that crap off... No girl, no car, no nothing
even this is better than that above


It's the comic that told the joke the poster referenced. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Jman5000)*

ok. 
jman
I'll be sure to check my meds also


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_











Butterface


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: slender in red (ashi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: slender in red (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















I'm trying to figure out how tall this chick is... she looks like 4'6" ish but I could be wrong...


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: slender in red (Allsops)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*slender in red*


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: slender in red (Allsops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allsops* »_
I'm trying to figure out how tall this chick is... she looks like 4'6" ish but I could be wrong...

yeah, i thought the same... hot shorty


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*slender in red*


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_She...is...*BURNT TO A CRISP*!!

I'll take mine without leathery skin and tan lines, thanks.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*the true meaning of "inflation"*


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: slender in red (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_









Blonde Tera Patrick?


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Grey Mouser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grey Mouser* »_
Butterface


Agreed.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: the true meaning of "inflation" (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









WOW, x1.1 trillion


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_









very cool


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (borapumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borapumpkin* »_
very cool

the car? no. in fact, no way in hell! all of those cars belong in the "Doing It Wrong" thread!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: the true meaning of "inflation" (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









Miracle of the push-up bra. Still, not bad.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Epic thread.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_









Why is there what seems to be an "ABT" badge on the ose of that Ferrari?
And why did I notice it???


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Epic thread.

























these two are just wonderful. especially the one in the blue shirt.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_


























_Modified by audifans at 10:40 AM 7-16-2009_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*

Damn, this babe is smoking hot










_Modified by The Pretender at 9:50 AM 7-18-2009_


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_Found more of e30 M3 hottie!
I know one of these was posted, but not sure about the rest of them.
I wish everyone had the common decency to post their pictures numberically...

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































































































Still no name of this babe.?


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_*PornstaR!







*









Jenaveve Jolie.


----------



## am805 (Jun 11, 2006)

not even close to the same person...fail


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*bazoom*


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
these two are just wonderful. especially the one in the blue shirt. 

Wow, you can take the blue one!
red shorts is adorable.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (Bazooka)*


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
She probably eats a lot of meals. She probably has a fast metabolism and cannot gain weight. She probably just eats enough to keep her going. She could probably even eat more than YOU. 
I think she is fine! I have dated from slightly thicker girls to skinny girls and I do not have a problem with the one pictured. 
You must like the girls with all the whale grease on them... 

haha, didnt mean to start a fight here but its my opinion. im 6'3" and about 150 so if i think someone is too skinny, theres something wrong...in my opinion. now im skinny because i have a serious metabolism AND bike, seriously (mt and tt) bike, ie not hitting the local nature trail, pretty much everyday. i doubt she could eat more than me and from everything ive seen/ heard/ read a large majority of the model industry are unhealthy skinny not because its natural but because the industry makes them. if i can wrap my hand around your thigh and play your ribs like a xylophone, youre too skinny. personal preference for me is towards active, athletic girls with an ass. she might be a model but put her on something more than a catwalk, im sure she'd die from starvation induced exhaustion pretty quickly. the chick in front of the skyline, the one hooking up the h2 or the chick in front of the e30 m3...mighty nice. ill take a girl that eats food over a girl who looks as though she was liberated from a prison camp everyday.








fantastic. no xylophone ribs and no shoulder blades that could be used in a deli to shave my thinly sliced delicious luncheon meats and cheeses.


----------



## autoxmack (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Rachel Ray got a body upgrade?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_








fantastic. no xylophone ribs and no shoulder blades that could be used in a deli to shave my thinly sliced delicious luncheon meats and cheeses.

No ribs because...that's her back? No shoulder blades because she's hunching her shoulders forward. Look at virtually every other photo of her, and you'll see plenty of shoulder blades and ribs. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









*ahem*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
No ribs because...that's her back? No shoulder blades because she's hunching her shoulders forward. Look at virtually every other photo of her, and you'll see plenty of shoulder blades and ribs. 
*ahem*

you know how i know youre gay?


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
you know how i know youre gay? 

LOL... I just watched that movie today!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*bazoom*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
you know how i know youre gay? 

Because I'm in a thread full of half-naked women? Oh wait...


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*

wow, she's stunning
http://www.motorpix.com/2009/G...4.jpg


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*bazoom*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_wow, she's stunning


yep










_Modified by Lightnin' at 10:13 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## CarGuru916 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: bazoom (Lightnin')*

Cute toes right there..


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*bazoom*



































_Modified by Bazooka at 11:27 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Really sorry if this is a repost...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Less debating/arguing, more pics or this will nd up with a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Less debating/arguing, more pics or this will nd up with a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif. 

Thank you, thank you, we all thank you...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*blondie*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (Bazooka)*

inject some class (and theres a car in each of these...) into this with whats about as perfect as it gets...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: bazoom (morecarsthanbrains)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*bazoom*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (Bazooka)*


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (ashi)*


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*

More please. simply gorgeous


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*bazooms*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edizzle* »_


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: bazoom (morecarsthanbrains)*

*morecarsthanbrains* you are my new best friend. Kate is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edizzle* »_










Stephanie Sadorra?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_









Too Fat! (LOL, I keeeeed).

_<<<swOOn>>>>_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edizzle* »_]









Can I has MOAR?


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: bazoom (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Stephanie Sadorra?

indeed AKA Jenni Lee
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*bazoom*


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are some pictures that I took at a Formula Drift event in 2007... Enjoy


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: bazoom (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
Can I has MOAR?

Picture from Brazil...they are big around here.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: bazoom (bora-brazil)*












































_Modified by dorbritz at 11:58 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MKV.RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV.RABBIT* »_

















The one in the middle in the first one is the same as in the 2nd pic, right? Want, do want.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_The one in the middle in the first one is the same as in the 2nd pic, right? Want, do want.

Yes, you are correct







She's my favorite out of the 3.


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_











EPIC WIN!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
Can I has MOAR?

always...










































_Modified by edizzle at 7:19 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edizzle* »_









wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## jayny1 (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (jayny1)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*

Ahem Girls, Please GTFO the Slant Nose.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (edizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edizzle* »_









She's a pron star. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










Ay caramba.. mama cita


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










THAT is quote worthy ANY day of the year!


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes Please, I would love some moar



















_Modified by Infiniti at 6:59 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Infiniti)*


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (Infiniti)*

I believe I spy another match??? How does she keep turning up and there is no name info on her…ever???








=


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Infiniti)*

Totally stealing from the WaterWerks thread:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (nsingh9)*









Great start to page 50. Damn, i love a thick booty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_








Great start to page 50. Damn, i love a thick booty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You call that thick?!!!! I am confused, it is very nice, but I would not go as far as to call it thick! In fact she is rather flat as you can see she is poking it out...!


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
You call that thick?!!!! I am confused, it is very nice, but I would not go as far as to call it thick! In fact she is rather flat as you can see she is poking it out...! 

you're right for the most part, but she's got good meat on her bones


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
You call that thick?!!!! I am confused, it is very nice, but I would not go as far as to call it thick! In fact she is rather flat as you can see she is poking it out...! 

Agreed...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_*morecarsthanbrains* you are my new best friend. Kate is absolutely stunning!!!






























youre welcome! theres some good looking girls in this thread but nothing like kate who is hot and classy whereas most here are.....


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Infiniti)*



















_Modified by Lightnin' at 1:18 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

A W124 ruined with 20s doesn't deserve to be framed, though.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

^Hmmm.. .she's more intriguing than some of these other syphilis-carrying whores. Nerdily intriguing...


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: bazoom (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_
She's a pron star. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Name please! (purely for educational purposes) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (Faba)*


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Hot nerdy girls get me all worked up!!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (DzlDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DzlDub* »_Hot girls get me all worked up!!









fixed.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

some bmw love


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*bazoom (ashi)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (bora-brazil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bora-brazil* »_
Picture from Brazil...they are big around here.

You can't post this and not give us proof.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (passwag02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passwag02* »_
You can't post this and not give us proof.
















more pictures of these big booty girls were posted.


----------



## Corporate Mike (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









Calista Flockheart?!


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Totally stealing from the WaterWerks thread:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hah, that reminds me of what me and my friends called Wilson Philips back in the day...
The Hot One, the fat one, and the other one


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Hah, that reminds me of what me and my friends called Wilson Philips back in the day...
The Hot One, the fat one, and the other one

Had to laugh out loud. So how I remember that trio. However, the fat one in WP lost her weight and now there are two hot ones and the other one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: bazoom (Corporate Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporate Mike* »_Calista Flockheart?!
















looks so. she looks good in that photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
celebrity status.. paris hilton in her various nice cars.








































this one is funny


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: bazoom (nsingh9)*

From Waterwerks in WA.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: bazoom (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_From Waterwerks in WA.









I wondered how long till this got posted. No complaints though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: bazoom (yota_vr)*

Tough to choose between these Aussie girls. If you look extremely closely, you'll see they're hiding a McLaren F1.








>8^)
ER


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: bazoom (Peloton25)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

Is this the "Bimmer" girl?
Anyhow, let's see more, PLZ
And this is the thread winner in my books.
I have seen perfection, I now know that perfection exists. Thank you!


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: bazoom (Peloton25)*









I guess NJ


----------



## FBMphil (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_
Is this the "Bimmer" girl?
Anyhow, let's see more, PLZ
And this is the thread winner in my books.
I have seen perfection, I now know that perfection exists. Thank you!























Honestly, I'd probably eat a turd if it came out of that.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (FBMphil)*




































_Modified by nsingh9 at 1:21 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: bazoom (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_ 










Yes plz!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: bazoom (nsingh9)*


----------



## error4o4 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









Vida Guerra...?
I love me some Vida.


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: (error4o4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *error4o4* »_
Vida Guerra...?
I love me some Vida.









I mean I doubt I would kick her out of my bed, but she 'aint sweet. Her face kind of looks like the Taco Bell Chihuahua's.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (geminimech)*

^







she has a face?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: bazoom (mk2vrdrvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrdrvr* »_








I guess NJ

the image location says bmwpower.hu. thats Hungary.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_some bmw love



























































GOOD LORD this girl is incredible!!! MOAR
NAME!!??

MOAR!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_NAME!!??

Probably kitten.


----------



## FBMphil (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_
GOOD LORD this girl is incredible!!! MOAR
NAME!!??


Jeff. 
BE GONE, YOU EVIL ERECTION. BE GONE.


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

why must people quote a post with 10 f****ing pictures ?? 1 wasnt good enough to ask for a name ?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: bazoom (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_the image location says bmwpower.hu. thats Hungary. 

Well... this one is from the same place, but has an English "Do No Enter" sign
















So those other girls are either NJ skanks, or Russian hookers... and in the latter case, it means the pictures could have been taken anywhere.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









Wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_why must people quote a post with 10 f****ing pictures ?? 1 wasnt good enough to ask for a name ?

cause this is a thread about hot girls (large letters) and cars (small letters). And each of those pics was incredibly hot. Last time I checked - hot pics are a good thing


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (FBMphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FBMphil* »_
Honestly, I'd probably eat a turd if it came out of that.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_why must people quote a post with 10 f****ing pictures ?? 1 wasnt good enough to ask for a name ?

It's a cheesecake thread. Lighten up.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: bazoom (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_ Well... this one is from the same place, but has an English "Do No Enter" sign








So those other girls are either NJ skanks, or Russian hookers... and in the latter case, it means the pictures could have been taken anywhere.

I do think the purple e30 chicks are from europe (couldn't locate names)...
the girl on e46 is definitely in the states, not sure on name though..


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: bazoom (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
Well... this one is from the same place, but has an English "Do No Enter" sign
















So those other girls are either NJ skanks, or Russian hookers... and in the latter case, it means the pictures could have been taken anywhere.

I go to Silver Spring quite often for work. Before you call them NJ skanks you might want to look around where you are. Kind of looks the same to me.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: bazoom (tincanman99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_I go to Silver Spring quite often for work. Before you call them NJ skanks you might want to look around where you are. Kind of looks the same to me.

Are you saying that Jersey girls really look like the fat ass, chicken leg illegals we have here?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: bazoom (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_I go to Silver Spring quite often for work. Before you call them NJ skanks you might want to look around where you are. Kind of looks the same to me.


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_Are you saying that Jersey girls really look like the fat ass, chicken leg illegals we have here?

Don't be the ones bitching over nothing that get this locked. 










_Modified by deucestudios at 3:36 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: bazoom (deucestudios)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: bazoom (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
Well... this one is from the same place, but has an English "Do No Enter" sign
















So those other girls are either NJ skanks, or Russian hookers... and in the latter case, it means the pictures could have been taken anywhere.

These were taken in San Diego, Mission Bay area. Not sure if that's relevant, just sayin.


_Modified by RogueTDI at 1:33 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

Does the jacket come off?


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (VWjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjet* »_Does the jacket come off?

Yes, the jacket gets off


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: bazoom (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









SO HOT ON SO MANY LEVELS
also...


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: bazoom (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
the image location says bmwpower.hu. thats Hungary. 

Same difference. 
Looks like a lacquer paint job you see a lot in east Europe though.


----------



## the road racer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (nsingh9)*

Some serious hotties in here.... but these two have definitely caught my eye, by far my favorites 
















I need a BMW now


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Anybody else saved a LOT of these on their computer? Over the past few weeks, my "Hot car chicks" folder has really increased in size, a lot.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*

No, but that's a great idea. now i have an excuse to start viewing from page one again.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_Anybody else saved a LOT of these on their computer? 

Yeah... And it's almost motivated me to dig into the archives and put up some of my pics. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Surf Green)*


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's some page 52 Top Gear pwnage.










































































_Modified by Straz85 at 8:04 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: bazoom (the road racer)*









nicest... legs... evAr....


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: bazoom (DiasBora604)*


Just because...


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: bazoom (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_
Just because...









Every page needs a picture of her bum, or 10.


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

Does she turn around?


----------



## bzuka (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (VWjet)*

Realy cool photos you are great guys


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (VWjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjet* »_Does she turn around?

Does she have to?


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_Here's some page 52 Top Gear pwnage.









]

Who is this?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SinisterMind)*

Sienna Miller


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Either way, not appropriate for this thread...every pic MUST have a car in it...


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

it's Top Gear, there is a huge 12 cylinder engine in front of her and she's driving a car in a few of the shots. how much more car do you want.







Personally i would not mind less cars and more chicks.
edit: she's also sitting in a vintage can bench


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (VWjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjet* »_Does she turn around?


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Either way, not appropriate for this thread...every pic MUST have a car in it... 


It's got a car seat in it. Are you going to be THAT picky about it?


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWjet)*









hawt
































red..


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










Yes. The front is nice too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VWjet)*


----------



## rlydntgvasht (Jul 23, 2009)

this is all garbage


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (rlydntgvasht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlydntgvasht* »_this is all garbage

Just like your wrecked STI.
Next!


----------



## rlydntgvasht (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_
Just like your wrecked STI.
Next!

i wrecked it on purpose. so what you say has no effect on me what so ever. have a nice day.


_Modified by rlydntgvasht at 2:58 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (rlydntgvasht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlydntgvasht* »_
i wrecked it on purpose. so what you say has no effect on me what so ever. have a nice day.

_Modified by rlydntgvasht at 2:58 PM 7-23-2009_

Bikini's and heels do nothing for me, this picture is a refreshing change.










_Modified by Row1Rich at 4:22 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










They could be sisters.


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Ignore the troll*


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Dagabond)*









































What is it with Chicks and Vettes...


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Dagabond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dagabond* »_...








... 
What is it with Chicks and Vettes...


Aaaah.... that is niiice...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some good pics up here today.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










incredible, ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but proof you can't have it all...


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (VDubFan32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubFan32* »_
They could be sisters.

or just from the same country


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_
incredible, ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but proof you can't have it all... 

is it the pseudo buttaface?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*

for those that are getting a little too excited, here's some ice to cool you down.


























_Modified by absoluteczech at 8:15 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Either way, not appropriate for this thread...every pic MUST have a car in it... 

lighten up, man. it's top gear.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

The above post needs some work for sure.


----------



## 93JC (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Dagabond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dagabond* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ignore the troll (93JC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93JC* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Definitely


----------



## Kessler (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Ignore the troll (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_ Definitely









Another porn star huh. Before people ask, it's 'Faye Valentine'


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Top Heavy*





























_Modified by audifans at 9:24 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (audifans)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (Bazooka)*


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Kessler)*











































_Modified by Huckvw at 9:37 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









Holy mother of god.


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

oh hey wats goin on der


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Top Heavy (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









I donno, that's a total turn off. 
Can it get more classy than that? Daddy most be so proud.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Top Heavy (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_
...








...


More like "Skanks 'n Vettes" - Looks like a porn movie cover shot.








EDIT: Oh, wait a minute... I see what you did there...


_Modified by RogueTDI at 1:05 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Either way, not appropriate for this thread...every pic MUST have a car in it... 

It's from Top Gear! There's an engine and seats from a car in the pic.


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Kessler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kessler* »_
Another porn star huh. Before people ask, it's 'Faye Valentine'

and just think, FTV is based out here in Scottsdale. 
I need to find their photoshoot locations!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Kessler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kessler* »_Another porn star huh. Before people ask, it's 'Faye Valentine'

Kinda looks a little like.... Sarah Mclachlan. Well... Sarah Mclachlan + a great big awesome helping of slutty.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Top Heavy (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_I donno, that's a total turn off. 
Can it get more classy than that? Daddy most be so proud. 

My first thought when I saw that "suit" was "JAGSHEMASH! MY NAME-A BORAT!"


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Kessler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kessler* »_
Another porn star huh. Before people ask, it's 'Faye Valentine'

she looks like a pretty normal girl and is wearing more clothing than pretty much every other girl in this thread
and you knew her by name haha im thinking someone watches a lil too much porno


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Top Heavy (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_


----------



## thor610 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










My new wallpaper!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SinisterMind)*










_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_
Who is this?

Sienna Miller. Never knew her father was American and mother British. Thats freaking hot! American girl with british accent. Absolute win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Galbi at 8:01 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (motocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_ 









hmm..perfect gf/wife material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Either way, not appropriate for this thread...every pic MUST have a car in it... 

As far as I can tell, none of these pics have cars in them


----------



## FBMphil (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Ignore the troll (MrMoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMoon* »_
she looks like a pretty normal girl and is wearing more clothing than pretty much every other girl in this thread


And she can also fit her whole hand inside herself.


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Ignore the troll (Dagabond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dagabond* »_ 










I'm unneccessarily qouting pictures because this photo just happens to be _that hot_.
Now, someone find more int his series for me.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Ignore the troll (54-46)*

Laughing at all the "holier than thou" posts calling chicks skanks just because your wifes might read this thread and you get busted. In the mean time..










































_Modified by EdRacer71 at 2:02 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Ignore the troll (EdRacer71)*









I've met her before! Right by the Mansion as a matter of fact.








Even hotter in person.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Top Heavy (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_
I donno, that's a total turn off. 
Can it get more classy than that? Daddy most be so proud. 

Agreed.
Less slutty blondes in front of Corvettes and more tasteful pics plz. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Top Heavy (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
Agreed.
Less slutty blondes in front of Corvettes and more tasteful pics plz. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 

please hand your man card in at next available convienence, thank you!


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

LEGENDARY!!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Top Heavy (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
please hand your man card in at next available convienence, thank you!

Hold on let me grab my man card...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4359942
There ya go.


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Ignore the troll (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_


















Heart attack... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_











Mmmmmmmm...... ice cream.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

some lambos 


























































_Modified by nsingh9 at 8:31 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

i want to bone all the chicks in this thread


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonwolfsburg* »_i want to bone all the chicks in this thread

















shes in here somewhere.


----------



## p53 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (jonwolfsburg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonwolfsburg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
















shes in here somewhere. 
(integragirl)

I hate you


----------



## LhW (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Top Heavy (Bazooka)*

Do you see the way she is looking at me ? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (LhW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LhW* »_Do you see the way she is looking at me ?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Top Heavy (Lightnin')*

Hammond's car on tomorrow's Top Gear...


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Top Heavy (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Hammond's car on tomorrow's Top Gear......


Ah! Spoiler! My eyes!


----------



## mattography (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Top Heavy (Michael Blue)*











































_Modified by mattography at 10:16 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Top Heavy (mattography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattography* »_










The things I want to do with this woman. THAT is SEXI times INFINITY!!!!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Top Heavy (mr_e1974)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Top Heavy (EdRacer71)*

































Real content...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Top Heavy (Michael Blue)*

you thought that butt was big?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Top Heavy (EdRacer71)*

You don't see that on too many white girls.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Top Heavy (Seabird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seabird* »_You don't see that on too many white girls.









Ice T's chick Coco....butt implants!


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Top Heavy (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_you thought that butt was big?










I like women with nice round curves, i love a nice phat booty, but this girls has never done anything for me. She looks way too fake. The face, the boobs, and even the A$$ looks fake. i actually find her quite nasty.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Top Heavy (mattography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattography* »_










Still no name? come on guys, how can there be so many pictures of this fine specimen and still, no one has been able to provide a name.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Top Heavy (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
Still no name? come on guys, how can there be so many pictures of this fine specimen and still, no one has been able to provide a name.

Cathy
19 years old
student


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Cathy
19 years old
student




Student, riiiight


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Cathy
19 years old
student









need more of this set!!!!!
that kid in the background is damn lucky


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Top Heavy (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Cathy
19 years old
student









Love the expression of the 2 guys behind her








Thanks for the name.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (Lupo TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lupo TDI* »_
Love the expression of the 2 guys behind her










lol you mean father son bonding time?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (shawshank redemption)*

found another on carstyling.hu

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Top Heavy (shawshank redemption)*

no names just dates.


----------



## A2Tommy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_

More of her!! She's a cutie 

As you wish!








Want moar?


----------



## EminiTrader (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Top Heavy (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Cathy
19 years old
student









Perfect "caption this" pic............
"Father I'm scared.....why are my shorts sticking out???"


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Top Heavy (Michael Blue)*

it looks like this opel just ran down all those women. Oh, check out the old perv in the back seat takin' a peak


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Tommy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Tommy* »_
As you wish!








Want moar?

Yes please! Something must be wrong in me to find this girl a lot more interesting than the ones wearing butt floss.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Yes please! Something must be wrong in me to find this girl a lot more interesting than the ones wearing butt floss.

shes definitely more attractive


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Cathy
19 years old
student
No student loans, in fact, running a budget surplus


Modified


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

^ no thanks. would definitely kick her out of bed.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Just want to share this little fact with you all.
As of 1718 EST on 7/26/09
Doing it Wrong Thread: 334 pages and 1,565,196 views.
This Thread: 54 pages and 296,326
Thats 4686 views per page for DIW and 5487 views per page for this thread.
Woo!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_Just want to share this little fact with you all.
As of 1718 EST on 7/26/09
Doing it Wrong Thread: 334 pages and 1,565,196 views.
This Thread: 54 pages and 296,326
Thats 4686 views per page for DIW and 5487 views per page for this thread.
Woo!

Excellent!










_Modified by chucchinchilla at 2:37 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Tommy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Tommy* »_
As you wish!








Want moar?

Do want moar!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bzuka (Jul 23, 2009)

ohhh


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

From last night's Top Gear... Madison Welch


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A few more (that won't get me banned...)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















edited










_Modified by nsingh9 at 5:22 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## SSSSPSHH (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

a new integra girl ^^


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

id take that last one down!


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

yes! a new integra girl!
dear internet gods, please permanetly remove former integra girl from all the internetz.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*









Want to touch. So bad.


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*

I spy a poop stain


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SSSSPSHH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSSSPSHH* »_a new integra girl ^^









S.T.F.U. I just had a very unpleasant picture flash in my mind for a second there.









.
.
.
.
















p4c










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:46 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_I spy a poop stain









I was going to say i'd forgive a poop swipe, but now i think i spy a sack hanging there too, maybe a pad?


----------



## Lidberg (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (White Jetta)*

...and a tramp stamp to top it all off.
Is that a tattoo on her right cheek?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lidberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lidberg* »_
Is that a tattoo on her right cheek?

that would be the poop stain they are referring to


----------



## Lidberg (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chirilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirilla* »_if i knew that she existed, i would have never married.










Wow... probably the hottest chick I have ever seen period.... PERIOD. 
dotdotdotdot....dot Who is she?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Citroen Ami 6 Break (wagon)?

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_




















_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:12 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Isn't her 15 minutes of fame over yet? She is soo FMH 2002. 










Okay, I'll add to this thread.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Isn't her 15 minutes of fame over yet? She is soo FMH 2002. 










youre complaining why?


----------



## canadanbacon (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
youre complaining why? 

cause shes real ugly


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (canadanbacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadanbacon* »_
cause shes real ugly

DIW


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_From last night's Top Gear... Madison Welch










Anybody else notice at the end of the race when she's sitting in the car it appears she's just wearing the racing harness?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (canadanbacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadanbacon* »_
cause shes real ugly

another guy that needs to turn in his man card


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
another guy that needs to turn in his man card

lol yea. she may not be the most attractive girl, but why in gods name are you looking at her face?


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

A few more from Top Gear:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great TG pics.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (A_Dirty_Cupcake)*









This can wear enough clothes to introduce her to my mom and she's still the hottest chick in this whole thread.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

^Yep. She wins this thread.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

<agrees with ^


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Elbows)*


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Do want!!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_A few more from Top Gear:










I'm going to need a link to the video please.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

What's going on at the bottom of the pic? Is that some guy's head?

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_
















edited









_Modified by nsingh9 at 5:22 PM 7-27-2009_

yes please!


----------



## Boston Chuck (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

I could say I have a thing for blondes with modest breasts, exposed midriffs, and long flared pants, but it would probably sound like a disturbingly narrow fetish. Therefore, I will simply quote and marvel...









_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boston Chuck)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## autoxmack (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_










Mmmm... the young Tori Amos goes slutty


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



















































_Modified by EdRacer71 at 8:56 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^Nice


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_ 
This can wear enough clothes to introduce her to my mom and she's still the hottest chick in this whole thread.

I'll go out on a limb, here, and say that she was newly romantically involved with the shooter. What makes her so attractive to many viewers are the signals she is giving the person behind the lens.
Other than that, of course she is also the second most beautiful woman in this thread...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
I'll go out on a limb, here, and say that she was newly romantically involved with the shooter. What makes her so attractive to many viewers are the signals she is giving the person behind the lens.
Other than that, of course she is also the second most beautiful woman in this thread...









who's the 1st?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mesuky22 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boston Chuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boston Chuck* »_I could say I have a thing for blondes with modest breasts, exposed midriffs, and long flared pants, but it would probably sound like a disturbingly narrow fetish. Therefore, I will simply quote and marvel...

















x13235164646


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mesuky22)*

I think BMW needs to send me a little token of appreciation to say the least.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*

^^ Ive seen that model before. Cant remember or rmember how I cam across her name. Amazing build she has!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_^^ Ive seen that model before. Cant remember or rmember how I cam across her name. Amazing build she has!

nicky (nikki) whelan


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

More Madison Welch
















fullscreen 








fullscreen 


_Modified by Skot53 at 8:40 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










sexy.

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










not sexy.


----------



## trbo-4 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (shawshank redemption)*









My favorite. Wowsers


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (trbo-4)*

^ she is gorgeous


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingVR6GTI* »_








Want to touch. So bad.










OMMMGGGGGG ..... but...(no pun intended...)
Wtf is that green thing on her right butt *heh* Cheek?!?!?!?!


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

do we have a name yet?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow she looks like a chick I use to bang








but a little hotter


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_^ she is gorgeous 

She's called Gemma Massey. Worth a Google


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*hn)*


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_








do we have a name yet?

Ok guys, I discovered this girl's name but you guys don't want to know.
This is just a really great shot.
Enjoy it and be blissful in ignorance! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Anon1210)*

She look like Meagan Fox.


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_ 
Rapide,
I think that woman to the left is missing her undies. Not that I mind it but the mods might.


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: hn) (VA-Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VA-Dubber* »_
....I see Paris, I see France....

I see she forgot her underpants?


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















#1 - Perfect
#2 on the left - Double Perfect
Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_
#1 - Perfect
#2 on the left - Double Perfect
Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same girl, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overboosted)*


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overboosted)*


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_
#1 - Perfect
#2 on the left - Double Perfect
Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Perfect.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*gg*

yummy


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: gg (rapide)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: gg (rapide)*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_
#1 - Perfect
#2 on the left - Double Perfect
Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree with this man.... Ohh the GAP!


----------



## SSSSPSHH (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_
Ok guys, I discovered this girl's name but you guys don't want to know.
This is just a really great shot.
Enjoy it and be blissful in ignorance! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

no. now im even more curious


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (overboosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overboosted* »_
same girl, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_
Ok guys, I discovered this girl's name but you guys don't want to know.
This is just a really great shot.
Enjoy it and be blissful in ignorance! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

come on now you can't say isht like that and not spill the beans. Give it up. i never though she was all that any ways, too nice and sweet looking.










_Modified by koko12 at 11:28 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
She's called Gemma Massey. Worth a Google


















Thank you, thank you. you weren't kidding about the "worth a google" part. hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nope lol


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_come on now you can't say isht like that and not spill the beans. 

What if she's got a weiner?


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
What if she's got a weiner?

all the more reason to know. Can't be calling a girl sweet and nice if she's got a weiner.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
all the more reason to know. Can't be calling a girl sweet and nice if she's got a weiner.

exactly!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (overboosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overboosted* »_









Who's this?


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_
Ok guys, I discovered this girl's name but you guys don't want to know.
This is just a really great shot.
Enjoy it and be blissful in ignorance! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Here's where that photo came from... no name giveaway.
http://s49.photobucket.com/alb...mages


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (VWjet)*


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VWjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjet* »_
Here's where that photo came from... no name giveaway.
http://s49.photobucket.com/alb...mages

You just left us in the same place really. you can't figure anything out from that link. But I have to repost this girl. She is stunning. what a beautiful smile


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *overboosted* »_










Great frame and body panels, but she's um, orange.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*

dunno if these are old but...they deserve to be poster


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: hn) (VA-Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VA-Dubber* »_
....I see Paris, I see France....

hahah, nice.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

i dont think these are reposts (in this size)


----------



## Anon1210 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
come on now you can't say isht like that and not spill the beans. Give it up. i never though she was all that any ways, too nice and sweet looking.










Tone Damli Aaberge
I was speaking more towards the guys who were like "doesn't need to show skin to win thread", "girl you could introduce to parents" etc.
Still a 9 but she was pushing at the higher end of 10 with that first shot. And in many pictures she's a 7-8 and unfortunately she's always slathered in make-up and lighting so who knows.

I won't post any of the bad shots in spirit of the thread










_Modified by Anon1210 at 4:23 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*









same girl as the RSR rep up there its a guy from bimmerforums girl. He owns an RSR, this e30, an e30 DTM rep and a e30 m3 vert. He posts over on bimmer forums a lot.




_Modified by mavric_ac at 4:02 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_
Tone Damli Aaberge
I was speaking more towards the guys who were like "doesn't need to show skin to win thread", "girl you could introduce to parents" etc.
Still a 9 but she was pushing at the higher end of 10 with that first shot. And in many pictures she's a 7-8 and unfortunately she's always slathered in make-up and lighting so who knows.


Not bad.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_
Tone Damli Aaberge


She looks fine to me. But like I said, i wasn't too into her from the start.


----------



## canadanbacon (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Deltac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deltac* »_










is it just me or is that girl like 7 feet tall?


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

She's from Norwegian Idol


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

i might as well add something


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (overboosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overboosted* »_










Is it just me or does this girl remind anyone else of Tara Reid?


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*FV-QR*









tone damli aaberge again i believe


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Is it just me or does this girl remind anyone else of Tara Reid?

+1


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Is it just me or does this girl remind anyone else of Tara Reid?

I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr_e1974)*

Anyone for Pepperoni slices?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (edizzle)*


----------



## bcvali (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (autoxmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxmack* »_
Mmmm... the young Tori Amos goes slutty









She is not Tori Amos.


_Modified by bcvali at 6:50 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bcvali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcvali* »_
She is not Tori Amos.

_Modified by bcvali at 6:50 PM 7-30-2009_

NO WAY?!?!?! REALLY?!?!?!?!


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (joe13472000)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar*

horrible, horrible, horrible and i am not just talking about the car. I hope everybody agrees.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_horrible, horrible, horrible and i am not just talking about the car. I hope everybody agrees.









Paris has nice tits, and once you move away from those I'd rather gag myself on a gym sock.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar*


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

This guy has GOT to be pimp. I mean that fine ass girl is washing his bone stock passat with her neked bewberz!!







Me likey.

_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr_e1974)*

Nice... My gf has this same outfit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








additions:


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
Paris has nice tits, and once you move away from those I'd rather gag myself on a gym sock. 

Come on. You know you'd hit that. I know I sure would.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_









Isnt she the girl with the epic arse? EPIC tatas.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^Wow


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: jaguar (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_Come on. You know you'd hit that. I know I sure would. 

I'll admit that she's got nice little bewbs, and gets points for proper 'grooming' habits, but the herpis really kills it for me.


----------



## always_dubbing (May 27, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_









wow sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Anon1210)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anon1210* »_Tone Damli Aaberge
I was speaking more towards the guys who were like "doesn't need to show skin to win thread", "girl you could introduce to parents" etc.
Still a 9 but she was pushing at the higher end of 10 with that first shot. And in many pictures she's a 7-8 and unfortunately she's always slathered in make-up and lighting so who knows.


Here she is with a Norwegian car.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

























































































_Modified by nsingh9 at 11:33 AM 7-31-2009_


_Modified by nsingh9 at 11:34 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar*










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

Ok the girl grabbing the gear stick i understand, but the one holding the handbrake is too much for me.


----------



## Tropical VR6 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_









Name....?????
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: jaguar (Tropical VR6)*

I can't remember her name... but anyone know how to get swirl marks from nipple rings out?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: jaguar (Grinder)*









_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_I can't remember her name... but anyone know how to get swirl marks from nipple rings out?








[/IMG


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_

















Oh god yes!


_Modified by RocknRolla at 10:44 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (nickthaskater)*










_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
Paris has nice tits, and once you move away from those I'd rather gag myself on a gym sock. 

oh for pete's sake. You gotta put the gag on HER.
THEN you do her.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_I can't remember her name... but anyone know how to get swirl marks from nipple rings out?


I really don't care about her name. In fact, not knowing just adds to 
the mystery of it all and let's me really enjoy her talents


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This thread is f8%@king awesome!


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

It is entirely appropriate that I be the one to post this pic. Sorry to ruin your party guys.










_Modified by butterface at 3:22 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_It is entirely appropriate that I be the one to post this pic. Sorry to ruin your party guys.









i'd still take her.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A_Dirty_Cupcake)*









Photoshop much? Holy s.
Easy on the soft brush.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_It is entirely appropriate that I be the one to post this pic. Sorry to ruin your party guys.









It's Integra Girl!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
It's Integra Girl!

um yeah, not even close... no comparison...


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_It is entirely appropriate that I be the one to post this pic. Sorry to ruin your party guys.









_Modified by butterface at 3:22 PM 7-31-2009_

Allright, something else then


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Jaguar*

It's time for 'guess what she's saying'








I say: The girl on the left says 'I have had sex with some random guys last weekend' and the girl on the right is thinking 'why didnt i do that'
Tell me what you think they are saying..


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr_e1974)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_It's time for 'guess what she's saying'








I say: The girl on the left says 'I have had sex with some random guys last weekend' and the girl on the right is thinking 'why didnt i do that'
Tell me what you think they are saying..









I'm thinkin something more like:
left " Have you ever kissed another girl?" Right "um..." Left " I won't tell..." followed by awkward silence, cue porn music.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_It is entirely appropriate that I be the one to post this pic. Sorry to ruin your party guys.









_Modified by butterface at 3:22 PM 7-31-2009_


For the love of god.......


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_Tell me what you think they are saying..









"I bet if I put my hand on your knee, we can get one of those guys to give us his wallet"


----------



## Blue Vdub (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

I can see my Condo in this picture, nice!

_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









_Modified by nsingh9 at 11:33 AM 7-31-2009_

_Modified by nsingh9 at 11:34 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

If her outfit was any shorter I'd be able to see her condo!


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
It's Integra Girl!










If that's Integra girl, then call me V-TEC Yo, cause I'd hit it in all the way to red-line.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_


If that's Integra girl, then call me V-TEC Yo, cause I'd hit it in all the way to red-line.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Blue Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Vdub* »_I can see my Condo in this picture, nice!


plenty of 'real estate' in that picture. Anybody got a name for that girl?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









wonderful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









She's got some really cute pinchable/squeezable cheeks...BOTH of them.


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: (mr_e1974)*

^
I recognize those cheeks from anywhere at this point.....
Looks like soapy suddy amazing ass cheek girl from a few pages earlier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (geminimech)*

Yes, the fella that posted that one has posted the original photos of her. I wish our car shows had a groupie like her. /drool

This girl looks great in this picture without the fake glasses but the pouty face worn throughout her photos gets old. Can't wait for Guidos and Cute girls to grow out of the Pouty Face fad.











_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 10:33 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Is it just me or does this girl remind anyone else of Tara Reid?


Dude, I was thinking the same exact thing... Tara Reid... an orange one.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## geminimech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TooDub)*

Oh dude.
Please remove like ASAP.
If a mod sees this, this thread is sure to be black hole material. It has received its last warning a few pages ago.

_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_outwindow shots OK?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (geminimech)*

outwindow shots OK?








bonus for Chinese Jetta I believe


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









Wow, I have that same shotgun....
now if only I had everything else to go along with that photo!!


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*

oh man almost a car accident. 
time to make up.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*

simply dont know what to say here


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by Grey Mouser at 10:59 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_









WTF


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

^ Goood lord!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Brownalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_









*"Hmmm, Where have I left my car keys...?!?!"*










_Modified by Dianick at 1:02 AM 8-2-2009_


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_









I'm not gonna lie, I'd hit it.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_
I'm not gonna lie, I'd hit it.

Any one in here who says they wouldn't is either a girl or a lier.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_
I'm not gonna lie, I'd hit it.

Me too...with a ****ing bat, and then I'd haul ass and hope it didn't get back up!


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (justanotherusername)*

*"Joke's on you, i have a schlong too.........harharharhar"*


















_Modified by White Jetta at 8:52 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
Any one in here who says they wouldn't is either a girl or a lier.

x2 . If it's got a pulse - I'm in there!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (ashi)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: jaguar (Bazooka)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (audifans)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (Lightnin')*


----------



## p53 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (Bazooka)*

She could nurture half a dozen malnourished Cambodian babies to full health.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: jaguar (p53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p53* »_She could nurture half a dozen malnourished Cambodian babies to full health. 

Or just one me.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_



















bodacious boobs


----------



## LOW END (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: jaguar (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









If anyone cares, her name is Ewa Sonnet. Google Image search it if you're not offended by the female form in all its natural beauty.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

"Girl on left: I wonder if she'll notice that I peed in her water bottle
Girl on right: 2+2 = damn damn damn damn damn I know this one"

_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_*"Joke's on you, i have a schlong too.........harharharhar"*

















_Modified by White Jetta at 8:52 PM 8-1-2009_

LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was a trap. After about 10







's though I wouldn't mind finding out (maybe).


----------



## peterock17 (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (GahannaKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GahannaKid* »_
LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was a trap. After about 10







's though I wouldn't mind finding out (maybe).

Not my cup of milk, but I'd definitely wreck it. I don't even need 10







.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
Not my cup of milk, but I'd definitely wreck it. I don't even need 10







. 



well, hell, it's pretty well evident she'll GIVE you the cup of milk!


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

Since you all like HER so much, her some more pictures of this nice **** ****.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_
well, hell, it's pretty well evident she'll GIVE you the cup of milk!


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM SHELBY!!!!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: jaguar (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










That pic is entirely too small. I had to find bigger.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: jaguar (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
That pic is entirely too small. I had to find bigger.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










why stop there?
















and a bonus shot











_Modified by EdRacer71 at 3:45 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: jaguar (EdRacer71)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: jaguar (EdRacer71)*

moar








there's cars in the background!


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
Not my cup of milk, but I'd definitely wreck it. I don't even need 10







.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: jaguar (EdRacer71)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (butterface)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: jaguar (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_

That pic is entirely too small. I had to find bigger.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: jaguar (Sortafast)*


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: jaguar (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_










Any more of her???


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Wow, been a long time since I visited this thread. The boobs are bigger and the girls uglier. Way to go.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_


























Best one on the page...quoted for hotness!!


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar*

One of the better carshows


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar (rapide)*

When i am big in japan.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

Remember the cars predecessor. Maybe not so bad to go back to horses again.








































_Modified by rapide at 10:21 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Wow, been a long time since I visited this thread. The boobs are bigger and the girls uglier. Way to go.

If you will not join this fap session, please step aside so someone more deserving may take your place.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

I really wonder what is feels like to lie pounding between the legs of the left girl.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

Good God
is it possible that's real????
if it is it's headed for an instant rear end collision by the nearest guy with eyes.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_I really wonder what is feels like to lie pounding between the legs of the left girl.































I guess you'll just be wondering the same thing with this one.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_Remember the cars predecessor. Maybe not so bad to go back to horses again.







































_Modified by rapide at 10:21 PM 8-2-2009_

Moar


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_Good God
is it possible that's real????
if it is it's headed for an instant rear end collision by the nearest guy with eyes.
















I thought it couldnt get any better. I can now die a happy man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: jaguar (Galbi)*









Seriously though, look at some of the pixels around their hips. Don't tell me you didn't see those.


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (Son of a B...5er!)*

^ this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That 'chop looks bad enough to be one of mine lol.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_I really wonder what is feels like to lie pounding between the legs of the left girl.































it probably burns to pee after


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (overboosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overboosted* »_
it probably burns to pee after









well, my eyes are still burning over these hips.
and I don't mind one bit.
In fact, bring it on, if you are going to start morphing the female form.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: jaguar (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_
well, my eyes are still burning over these hips.
and I don't mind one bit.
In fact, bring it on, if you are going to start morphing the female form.









That is just fake....!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_When i am big in japan.

















Or Korea... just saying...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (AKADriver)*


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: jaguar (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_Good God
is it possible that's real????
if it is it's headed for an instant rear end collision by the nearest guy with eyes.









You can tell from a mile away it's p-shopped


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_ 
You can tell from a mile away it's p-shopped

Either that or her ass has it's own gravitational field and it shows in pictures. Possible.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: jaguar (winstonsmith84)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Jaguar*

How about this nice







girl from Germany. She has slighty larger breasts then the others.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if these Hillary Fisher pics have been posted before....


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_How about this nice







girl from Germany. She has slighty larger breasts then the others. 

























with tits like that, I don't even wanna SEE a car


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Sorry if these Hillary Fisher pics have been posted before....


















never, ever have to apologize for posting pics of this girl


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dunhamjr)*












_Modified by Bazooka at 10:06 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

Double vision'

















_Modified by Lightnin' at 9:57 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bazooka remove that second last pic man or this will get locked


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

While that chick is cute, the photos do not depict a real person as you can see they are touched the hell up..!!!!!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B3sat16v)*

might as well not waste any more time and get to posting the "unreal"


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (Lightnin')*


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_









I believe that girl makes movies...of some kind...


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_
I believe that girl makes movies...of some kind...
 Sesame Street?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_
I believe that girl makes movies...of some kind...

her "original" name was Mirage, she is better known as Brianna Banks...<---do not google at work.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PirelliGolf)*


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Brianna Banks...<---do not google at work.









Yeap.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*jaguar*


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

Some very very cute Romanian girls. You should visit this site and watch the video. Is work safe.









And your favorite is?



_Modified by rapide at 7:51 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_And your favorite is?

Why pick!


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_
Why pick!

So much car content.








Gimme the one on the far right.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: jaguar (Knock Sensor)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_









This was posted many a pages ago as well, can't get over how awesome this car is. I want hires pics of it without that chick in the 80s lookin swimsuit/Jane Fonda workout gear.


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_Some very very cute Romanian girls. You should visit this site and watch the video. Is work safe.

And your favorite is?

_Modified by rapide at 7:51 AM 8-4-2009_

The yellow on the far left.


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_Some very very cute Romanian girls. You should visit this site and watch the video. Is work safe.









And your favorite is?

Uhh, obviously red dress chick!!! And why not the chick on far right...she seems...spunky


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The one of the left for me, please.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Goddamn I love this shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

_Modified by TaaT at 8:16 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## DubPop (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mill3niumThr33)*

More And name please.....


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *DubPop* »_More And name please.....

















I agree. Those eyes are amazing.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is it that hard to follow the rules!
Taat remove that first pic.


----------



## rapide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: jaguar (JayZ235)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayZ235* »_
Uhh, obviously red dress chick!!! And why not the chick on far right...she seems...spunky









JayZ235 is my man. red dress is the best!


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









_Modified by TaaT at 8:16 PM 8-4-2009_

sweet cheeks is becoming a forum favourite







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. @ TaaT: Hol találtál újabb fotókat róla?










_Modified by Deltac at 4:46 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









miss supra


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: jaguar (nsingh9)*


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: jaguar (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_










I've always pride myself in liking almost every type of women, white, black, latin, asian, blonde, brunette, you name it, I'm really not a one type of woman man, but I've never been able to find the attraction in women with such ghostly pale completion.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: jaguar (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
I've always pride myself in liking almost every type of women, white, black, latin, asian, blonde, brunette, you name it, I'm really not a one type of woman man, but I've never been able to find the attraction in women with such ghostly pale completion.

Agreed.


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

If anyone gets this thread locked... I will hunt them down.
This thread must go on forever!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: jaguar (rapide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapide* »_Some very very cute Romanian girls. You should visit this site and watch the video. Is work safe.









And your favorite is?

_Modified by rapide at 7:51 AM 8-4-2009_

Far left in yellow, or second from right. 
Would not be picky in that group, though.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*


----------



## A3Guy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A_Dirty_Cupcake)*

Here's a handful moar of her. No pun intended. How did I find these??? TINEYE. DOWNLOAD IT.
http://www.op.no/rodstewart/article2823913.ece


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_










Sasha Grey. Hot.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubFan32)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubFan32* »_
Sasha Grey. Hot.



i thought it was her


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (A3Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Guy* »_Here's a handful moar of her. No pun intended. 

A bit of Sandra Bullock, in this one:


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_









Oh my...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
A bit of Sandra Bullock, in this one:









I see more Evangeline Lilly.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: jaguar (koko12)*










_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_but I've never been able to find the attraction in women with such ghostly pale completion.

The Porcelain Doll look is hard to pull off, but if done right, it can be very hot. Those 2 aren't bad examples... I've seen much worse (hell... I've dated worse)... but then... I've also seen much, much better.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Another of the hot girl who's usually see next to a VW Camper:
















Her site http://www.toneaaberge.com/
MySpace http://www.myspace.com/tonedamliaaberge
I'm not stalking her or anything...


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_









Yes!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have no idea what she is saying but... I think I just fell in love.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubFan32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubFan32* »_
Sasha Grey. Hot.

100% chance of PIIHB. "It" could be a LOT of things too.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*

what is PIIHB?


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_what is PIIHB?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=PIIHB&l=1


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_what is PIIHB?

REALLY???
put it in her but

there is something in between these lines


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

i thought it was her

i know its hard to tell when shes not choking on a hotdog


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_what is PIIHB?

Ask this guy.








Put It In Her ....


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









More sweet cheeks!


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

*Hi.*

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_I have no idea what she is saying but... I think I just fell in love.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

I said 'Gahd damn! God damn..."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Deltac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deltac* »_
sweet cheeks is becoming a forum favourite







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. @ TaaT: Hol találtál újabb fotókat róla?









_Modified by Deltac at 4:46 PM 8-4-2009_

Szeva http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif van saját oldala a Carstyling.hu-n, onnan szedem a képeket


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Szeva http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif van saját oldala a Carstyling.hu-n, onnan szedem a képeket

















akkor elég híres.......a feneke








továbbra is így 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hello
p.s. nem tudtam semmit találni róla a carstyling.hu lapon, csak a bmwpower.hu-n










_Modified by Deltac at 6:51 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0LiterGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LiterGolf* »_
lol ya i think shes with thatcher (the guy that took the pic and owns the bmw shes posing on) shes on here 
edit... this is her http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97530


hahaha i should have known those would end up here















BTW me and thatcher arent together..


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_
hahaha i should have known those would end up here















BTW me and thatcher arent together..

could you have at least quoted the picture?


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: jaguar (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_ but I've never been able to find the attraction in women with such ghostly pale completion.

You have to see them naked. Preferably on crisp, white sheets. With a little carpet. It is one of the most beautiful sights you will ever see.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
could you have at least quoted the picture?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_









Oh my goodness...


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_
Oh my goodness...
















I'm not jealous of many people as I've always felt that to be a waste of time. Geoffrey Arend is one of the few exceptions though


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_
Oh my goodness...
















*X2!!!!!*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I finally added something to this thread


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbito)*

Hot_Ass_Mom_Bump!









_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (gizmopop)*









Is it me or does that bustier just not fit right? (not that it is a bad thing)


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_Is it me or does that bustier just not fit right? (not that it is a bad thing)









Not supposed to.


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










That ass and legs on the right = EPIC.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubFan32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubFan32* »_
That ass and legs on the right = EPIC.

They're both quite outstanding, really. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*

I love a girl that works out and has a bum and legs like that


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_
















hey, I tried!


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (White Jetta)*

danica patrick for sports illustrated


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

If there are repeats, take it up with customer service.
Round 1


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









o hai!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

lets recap....


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

Round 2
























lol


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

Round 3


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_lets recap....

























































































































































































































Very well stated...


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

now you wouldn't want to forget these would you?


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Deltac)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more...

























































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









That picture is it.




























Love it!!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*









No offense but i hope she's an orphan because whoever her father is must be horrified. I feel bad objectifying women. (sometimes)


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_

















name?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

the bad bad things i would do to sweet cheeks..


----------



## ShavedFace (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mellbergVWfan* »_








No offense but i hope she's an orphan because whoever her father is must be horrified. I feel bad objectifying women. (sometimes)

It's not like she's working in porn... At least not that I know of... She's wearing some skimpy clothes/strings and posing in front of a car. Maybe a few suds on her. Her 'rents would probably rather see her in grad school or something, but it's not that repulsive. If I were her dad, I'd be pretty proud... I mean look at what I created!







Now if pics surface of a gaping orifice... Well then that's different, ha.
Oh and remember, it's not sex until the nipple makes its first appearance.










_Modified by ShavedFace at 11:52 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dunhamjr)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_








name?

I agree, fabulous even though i normally don't prefer fakes (0Y0)
It's jennyp according to the image. Only found 2 other car related pics, but I had to show a better rear profile too















[/URL] 








[I]Modified by philf1fan at 5:32 AM 8-7-2009[/I]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nothing's going to compare to the girl dominating this page, but..


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## salda (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

+60 pages and I don't recall seeing, IMO, the hottest girl in racing, Ashley Force. 
























































And let's not forget about her sisters, Britney & Courtney


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*










Selvage denim


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

my god... this thread is so full of win
and ummmm, Ashley Force is like the only girl in racing and she is NOT hot


_Modified by skydive_007 at 2:18 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ToucheTurtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToucheTurtle* »_Selvage denim









You're looking at the cut of the material of her pants?


----------



## Tropical VR6 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (philf1fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philf1fan* »_It's jennyp according to the image. Only found 2 other car related pics, but I had to show a better rear profile too















[/URL] 







[I]Modified by philf1fan at 5:32 ...//****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[/IMG]


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Skizzle1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skizzle1111* »_Is it weird that I would gladly suck her toes, but would be pissed if she put her foot on my F50? 









new sig fer sure !


----------



## 1FastGLI (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (skydive_007)*

I like hot chicks with my car


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
new sig fer sure !

lol.. but id be pissed cause shes painting her f'n toe nails on my hood!! fizzuk that!! lol


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*









There cars somewhere in this picture.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (1FastGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1FastGLI* »_I like hot chicks with my car










I like both the girl and the car. I really like the flashy yellow and how everything matches with the yellow/black theme without looking corny. I give it a 10. One of the nicest Jettas I've ever seen.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
I like both the girl and the car. I really like the flashy yellow and how everything matches with the yellow/black theme without looking corny. I give it a 10. One of the nicest Jettas I've ever seen.

also, that girl is


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

Those kids are learning their gender identity correctly at a very early age.
Two thumbs up to great parenting!


----------



## jayny1 (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Hmmm, sara jean underwood. Oregon girl that made good.











_Modified by Diamond Dave at 10:26 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*









I think this girl needs a thread all to herself.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_my god... this thread is so full of win
and ummmm, Ashley Force is like the only girl in racing and she is NOT hot

_Modified by skydive_007 at 2:18 PM 8-7-2009_

You sir, are an idiot.
Ashley Force is the only one in this collection of silicone-injected, skank-ball, strippers and wannabe-porn starlets, worth looking at.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_
You sir, are an idiot.
Ashley Force is the only one in this collection of silicone-injected, skank-ball, strippers and wannabe-porn starlets, worth looking at.

Totally agree. There are some other winners in here but they are few and far-between. I guess I just don't equate "hot" with "whore".


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galbi* »_










Uh, any chance of seeing the rest of the girl in black?


----------



## 1FastGLI (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Round2: Pics of Women with Cars, show me HOTNESS (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
I like both the girl and the car. I really like the flashy yellow and how everything matches with the yellow/black theme without looking corny. I give it a 10. One of the nicest Jettas I've ever seen.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_

















good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_Name please?








 UGH! look at those toes!!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_ UGH! look at those toes!!









Dude. Thanks. I _almost_ made a huge mistake in hitting that.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_ UGH! look at those toes!!










^^^^ Dude, turn gay already! ^^^

My new goal is to marry red M3 girl and have an affair with Hungarian ultimate legs and ass girl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_My new goal is to marry red M3 girl and have an affair with Hungarian ultimate legs and ass girl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Good, that leaves me the Norwegian singer chick.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re:  (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_ UGH! look at those toes!!









guess it had to happen, Some of us seem to be easily distracted.
Look around the body. There's more there than just a good nail job.


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_








I think this girl needs a thread all to herself.









So her first name is Cathy...anyone have a last name yet?


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Very well stated...









Hey good job quoting the pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## das2k (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R32R1)*

ya, how dare you make us look at those girls more than once


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (das2k)*

Nah man it gets annoying after seeing someone quote 10 pics then put something stupid like "Very nice" or "







" at the end.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_Nah man it gets annoying after seeing someone quote 10 pics then put something stupid like "Very nice" or "







" at the end. 

Agreed. Maybe quoting 1 or 2 pics but an entire set?!


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SB82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SB82* »_
So her first name is Cathy...anyone have a last name yet?

why?
are you going to go to Hungary and stalk her


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (overboosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overboosted* »_
why?
are you going to go to Hungary and stalk her









1) i hope youre not serious 
2) google is everyone's friend/stalker service


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More vintage pin ups plz!

Edit:

_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_2) google is everyone's friend/stalker service

Also 123people.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . It would be pretty cool to find xyz model on facebook and add her as a friend.


_Modified by chucchinchilla at 12:02 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*

personally, adding her as a friend is the last thing Id do. Im not friends with her. Shes a car model - I would like to see what other "work" she has available

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (SpOOkyRollerDisco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpOOkyRollerDisco* »_


















Why hello there, is that no ring on your finger or are you just happy to see me


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_Nah man it gets annoying after seeing someone quote 10 pics then put something stupid like "Very nice" or "







" at the end. 

My deepest heart felt apology for annoying your delicate sensibilities.
Yeah, right!








Looked for but could not find a "bite me" emoticon...


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
My deepest heart felt apology for annoying your delicate sensibilities.
Yeah, right!








Looked for but could not find a "bite me" emoticon...

Are you stupid or something? Quoting every damn pic in a post makes the thread jump around so it's impossible to see anything until the entire thing loads.
It's not about delicate sensibilities, it's about not acting like a complete moron. There's no point in quoting an 15 pictures 3 posts down from the originals.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanotherusername* »_
Are you stupid or something? Quoting every damn pic in a post makes the thread jump around so it's impossible to see anything until the entire thing loads.
It's not about delicate sensibilities, it's about not acting like a complete moron. There's no point in quoting an 15 pictures 3 posts down from the originals.









Oh, how nice! Name calling to someone you have never met or know. Who's the moron? Maybe internet bully. Get out of the house much? Take a chill pill. She is hot. Get over it.
Still looking for a "bite me" emoticon...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TaaT)*

The Norwegian singer chick.








One more that's OT, but I couldn't help posting it.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanotherusername* »_It's not about delicate sensibilities, it's about not acting like a complete moron. 


I've been trying to tell people that all thread. 
"Netiquette" it dead. 
If you want to comment on a pic or a series of pics, either quote the TEXT that went with them, or ONE pic, if you have to, then make your comment.


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_personally, adding her as a friend is the last thing Id do. Im not friends with her. Shes a car model - I would like to see what other "work" she has available

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

THIS!


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Oh, how nice! Name calling to someone you have never met or know. Who's the moron? Maybe internet bully. Get out of the house much? Take a chill pill. She is hot. Get over it.
Still looking for a "bite me" emoticon...










You were asked nicely enough once already, but all that did is garner a smart-ass response and "bite me" a second ago, so I'd ask you the same question. I don't need to meet you to know that you're acting like a punk in this thread. 

Are you REALLY 40 years old?








I guess the MkIV/R32 stereotype works for all ages.











_Modified by justanotherusername at 4:08 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser moderator* »_Less debating/arguing, more pics or this will nd up with a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif. 

ahem...
Back on page 49 at the top of the page was this post.
still rings true
less of this








more of this








or this


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_










That can't be good for the structure! I'm just saying...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DzlDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DzlDub* »_
That can't be good for the structure! I'm just saying...

if it's carbon fiber....I wouldn't see it as a problem. Forget the fact that I am sure it creates way more than say 120lbs of downforce at 100 mph!


----------



## radrains (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Uh, any chance of seeing the rest of the girl in black?

It is funny you guys are posting up this photo, my buddy Allen took that photo during Bullrun 2009 New York to Austin. I have it from a couple other angles as well as some additional photos. We where shooting a Maxim Calendar shoot durring the rally, it was an amazing time.
Here are some additional photos from the rally, I probably have better ones but don't want to take the time and look.

































































And finally, this one is a shot with our car that will be featured in the Maxim Calendar.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (radrains)*

O my


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if a repost


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xandypx)*

I'm thinking this an awfully nice perspective
sort of like mardi gras all over again from a balcony overhead


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Infiniti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_personally, adding her as a friend is the last thing Id do. Im not friends with her. Shes a car model - I would like to see what other "work" she has available

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_I'm thinking this an awfully nice perspective
sort of like mardi gras all over again from a balcony overhead



Not to be a nanny or anything.. But I spy with my little eye.......
Something that could blackhole this thread.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (90 GT-G60)*

crazy looking porsche tapir 








































..rest are too risque


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nsingh9)*

lul teenslutbattle.com


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_ UGH! look at those toes!!









Dude is a gay. Red Dragon!!!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Faba)*









the rest of the set was pretty friggin awesome....just sayin


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*

Please recheck what you guys are posting, some of it is gonna get this locked.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Knock Sensor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knock Sensor* »_Please recheck what you guys are posting, some of it is gonna get this locked.









Yep, absolutely right. Since you guys can't follow the rules, and we're tired of cleaning this up, this thread is being locked.


----------

